# بحث عن (شبكة الاٍنترنت ).



## merola (27 مايو 2007)

_*يا جماعة طبعا كلكم تعرفوا مسابقة مهرجان الكرازة المسابقة فيها قسم المسابقة الثقافية و انا السنادى حبيت اشترك فيها و اعمل بحث بس لما جيت اقرا نظام البحث مكنوش موضحين او مبينين اى حاجة غير انة من 20 الى 30 صفحة و الصفحة مش تقل عن 12 كلمة فا قلت فية هنا فى الموقع عباقرة و بالتاكيد حلاقى حد يفيدنى و فعلا انا محتاجة حد يقولى اية نظام البحث و ال20 صفحة دول بيبقول كلهم كتابة فى الموضوع و لا فى فهرس و لو فى اية  شروطة و ازاى نكتبة 
و على العموم الموضوع اللى انا اخترتة الانترنت و لو فية كتب حلوة تعرفوها ياريت تفيدونى بيها 

معلش حتعبكم معايا *_​:t13::t13::t13:


----------



## nonogirl89 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*

ياميرولا انا عن نفسي معرفش ايه النظام بتاع الابحاث بس وعد منى هحاول اسأل عن الموضوع دة


----------



## alhor (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*



المباركة  merola  :16_14_21: 

عنينا الأثنين ليكى غالى والطلب رخيص وبعدين تعبك راحة

الموضوع واضح جداً عزيزتى مافيش داعى للأنزعاج .

أولاً ياست البنات 

أختيار الموضوع  وبما أنك أخترتى موضوع ( الأنترنت )

ثانياً  فيكون البحث كالتالى.

مقدمة

عناصر الموضوع

الموضوع متسلسل العناصر

الخاتمة

ثالثاً يجب أن يكون البحث شامل كامل ( أى لايكون مبتور المعلومات )

ساأوفيكى بالمزيد عن الموضوع تباعاً حيث أنه موضوع مهم ومتشعب فأرجوا الصبر

:16_14_21:     صلى لأجلى     :16_14_21:

:16_14_21:    :16_14_21:    :16_14_21:​


----------



## alhor (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*


عزيزتى merola  اليكى البداية

البحث شامل أختارى منه عدد الصفحات المطلوبة وكل ماتزيد عدد الصفحات كل ماكان أفضل .


مقدمه :

منذ العهد القديم والمعلومات من اهم مقومات اتخاذ القرار حيث تتوقف نوعية القرار على طبيعة ما يتوفر للمسئول عن اتخاذ القرار من معلومات ويحلوا للبعض تسمية هذا العصر بعصر المعلومات بينما المعلومات من الظواهر التى صاحبت الأنسان فى جميع  العصور .

ونظام المعلومات فى أى وسط أو فى أى مجتمع انما هو بمثابة الجهاز العصبى فى الكائن الحى ومراكز المعلومات باعتبارها احد النظم الفرعيه لنظام المعلومات انما هى بمثابة القلب والعقل معا .

ونظام المعلومات الناجح هو النظام الذى يكفل توفير المعلومات المناسبه للمستفيـد المناسب بالقدر المناسب وبالشكل المناسب .

وللمعلومات أهمية كبرى فى تنمية الفرد ثم الوطن ثم العالم حيث انه لايمكن أن نجعل من عالمنا هذا عالمآ أفضل  نستمتع فيه بالعيش سوى التداول الحر والفعال للمعلومات العلمية و التكنولوجيه فى جميع انحاء المعموره . 

ومن اهم انظمه المعلومات المتاحه حاليا فى عالمنا المعاصر  هى شبكة الأنترنت التى قد شاع استخدامها الأن كمصدر عالمى للمعلومات وعلى الرغم من عدم ظهورها لعامة الناس فيما سبق الا انها كانت موجودة منذ اكثر من20عامآ . 

وفى اطار التطور التكنولوجى الهائل الأن فى مجال انظمة المعلومات التى ولدت نظرآ لتطور تكنولوجيا الحاسبات (Software&Hardware) وتطور تكنولوجيا الأتصالات وقد اندمجت كل هذه التكنولوجيا مع بعضها البعض لتلد لنا فى هذا العالم الشبكه الدوليه.

(الأنترنت-Internet) او شبكة الشبكات كما يسمونها بعض المتخصصين. 

وقد وضح لنا ان الأنترنت هى كنز هائل من الخدمات والمعلومات . 

ويمكن القول بانها هى جنى العصر الحديث او السجادة السحريه التى يمكن الأنطلاق بها فى لحظات لأى مكان فى العالم او الاتصال باى شخص عن طريق لوحة المفاتيح فى الحاسب ويمكن الحصول منها على برامج مجانيه Shareware أو أى شى. وقد وصل الامر الى عقد .

صفقات تجاريه عبر تلك الشبكه او اعلانات عن بضائع تجاريه والقيام بعملية الاستيراد والتصدير .وايضآ هناك بعض الدول تتخذها كوسيله للدعايه السياسيه لها ولنظامها السياسى .

وتمثـل الانترنت فى التسعنيات فرصه بالغة الاهميه فى مجال الاعمال ،وبالرغم من انها قد اكتسبت سيادتها و انتشارها حديثا الا انها بدات فى التكوين فى نهاية العقد السادس من القرن الحالى وتنمو الشبكه بمعدل مذهل ويتضاعف حجمها فى كل عام .

والانترنت هى سوق كبيريمكن ان تقوم فيه بعمل كل شئى وتتصل بحدود امريكا وحتى حدود استراليا  فقط لن يكلفك هذا الامر سوى مبلغ ضئيل جدآ لايذكر .

ودخول شبكة الانترنت فى مصر فى بداية الامر كان على يد شبكه الجامعات المصريه فنحن لاننكر الجهد الذى بذل فى هذا الاتجاه ثم بعد ذلك بدات شبكات اخرى تظهر فى مصر منها شبكـه مركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس الوزراء وبدا هذا المركز فى الظهـور على الساحه وكان له الفضل الاعظم فى جعل شبكة الانترنت مصممه لجميـع الاوساط فى داخل الجمهوريه . 

ومن هنا قد اصبحت شبكة الانترنت تعود بفوائد جمه على البحث العلمى فى العالم العربى وامكانات الاتصال بكل مراكز المعلومات وقواعد البيانات والمكتبات العالمية والحصول على نصوص كاملة لأبحاث او مستخلصات لها او ببليوجرافية على اقل تقدير. وكذلك امكانات الاتصال بالناشرين والاشتراك فى الصحف والجرائد اليومية والدوريات الاسبوعية والشهرية وغيرها .

ان التطور التكنولوجى يجب ان يستمرليخلق عمالة وطنية تساعد فى الارتفاع بشكل متسارع بمستقبل هذا البلد .بلد الحضارة التى يجب ان تستمر . 

وكما قال احد العلماء "فى تاريخ الحضارة ان التقدم الذى نعيشة ما هو الا نتاج وقوفنا فوق اكتاف اجدادنا .

هذة هى المقدمة تابعى >>>

​


----------



## alhor (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*

عناصر الموضوع :

+ مقدمة عن الشبكات

+ تعريف الشبكات

+ تاريخ الشبكات

+ أنواع الأتصال

+ أنواع الشبكات حسب النطاق الجغرافى

+ انواع الشبكات حسب التصميم الهندسى

+ البروتوكولات التى تحكم عملية الارسال واستقبال البيانات

+


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*



عناصر الموضوع :

+ مقدمة عن الشبكات

+ تعريف الشبكات

+ تاريخ الشبكات

+ أنواع الأتصال

+ أنواع الشبكات حسب النطاق الجغرافى

+ انواع الشبكات حسب التصميم الهندسى

+ البروتوكولات التى تحكم عملية الارسال واستقبال البيانات

+ تاريخ الانترنت

+ ماهية الانترنت

+ البروتوكولات المستخدمه فى الأنترنت

+ كيفية الاتصال بشبكة الانترنت 

+ أنواع الدخول على الانترنت

+ المواصفات الخاصة بالاجهزة

+ خدمات الانترنت

+ بعض الحقائق عن الأنترنت

+ لغة الأنترنت ( المصطلحات )

​


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*


أرجوا من أدارة المنتدى وعزيزى المشرف تثبيت هذا الموضوع لأهميته 

:16_14_21:    :16_14_21:    :16_14_21:

​


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*




مقدمه عن الشبكات :

للتعرف على امكانيات الانترنت ،لابد لنا من القاء نظرة على الشبكات او الاتصالات باعتبارها العمود الفقرى  )  ( Backboneاو الوسيط الذى يتم فيه تداول المعلومات وكيف تتم عملية الاتصال وكيف تعمل الشبكات واشكالها وانواعها ،واشكال وانواع قنوات الاتصال وطرق وعملية تحويل وارسال البيانات والمعلومات والبرتوكولات المستخدمه التى تحكم الشبكات ومكونات الشبكات .

فمعنى كلمة بروتوكول هو نظام او لغة يفهمها جهاز الكمبيوتر فيه يتبادل الجهاز المرسل او الجهاز المستقبل اشارات تشبه ما نقوله نحن فى الاوساط السياسيه.

وحيث ان هذه المعلومات فى غاية الاهمية لمن يريد التعرف على كيفية عمل الانترنت فهى تقدم وصفآ تفصيليآ بشكل جزئى لمكونات اى شبكه من الشبكات إن تكامل المعرفه سيساعد على استخدامك للأنترنت ، بشكل متكامل ، بشكل علمى ، واللحاق بالعالم يتم من خلال المعرفه والمعرفه وحدها ولاشى غيرها فهل نحن مستعدون .......


تعريف الشبكات :

هو ربط جهازين او اكثرمعا من اجل تبادل المعلومات . سواء كان هذا الجهاز حاسب شخصى اوحاسب مركزى (Main *****) بالأضافه إلى ما يعرف بالمنافذ او الطرفيات Terminals والاجهزة الاخرى المتخصصه مثل الطابعات وقنوات الادخال والاخراج  . 

بالأضافه إلى حزم البرامج المسئوله عن ادارة الاجهزة والعمليات التى تتم داخل الشبكه. وتقـوم شبكـه الحاسب على هذا الاساس بعملية التحويل  Transmission للبيانات والمعلومات والرسائل بين تلك الحاسبات المتصله بالشبكه او اى شبكات اخرى متصله بتلك الشبكه . 

وبناء على هذا المفهوم البسيط فأى اى شبكه من الشبكات تقوم بثلاث عمليات هذه العمليات تحتاج إلى ثلاث مكونات او ثلاث وحدات هى :


1- وحدة الارسال    Sending  Unit 

وهى المسئوله عن إرسال البيانات والمعلومات إلى الحاسبات الاخرى داخل الشبكه.


2- وحدة الاستقبال Receiving Unit 

وهى الوحدة المسئولة عن استقبال البيانات والمعلومات والرسائل المرسله من حاسبات وطرفيات آخرى داخل الشبكه او الشيكات المتصله بنفس الشبكه .


3- وسيط الاتصال   Transmission Media  

 وهى فى الغالب خط تليفونى او كابل اتصال من نوع معين مسئول عن نقل البيانات والمعلومات من / إلى الحاسبات المتصله بالشبكه .


تاريخ الشبكات :

 فى عام 1960 تم بناء اول  شبكه فى العالم اسمها saber واستخدمت فى مجال حجز تذاكر الطيران وتم بناؤها عن طريق التعاون الذى تم بين كل من شركة IBM ومؤسسة خطوط الطيران American Air Iine  وايضا كان هناك شبكه انشئت فى وزارة الدفاع الامريكيه 1969 تسمى ARPANET والتى انجبت شبكه الانترنت فيما بعد .


انواع الاتصال :

تعددت انواع قنوات الاتصال للعمل على مختلف انواع الشبكات وتعتبر الاسلاك التليفونيه هى اقدم هذه الانواع . 

ومن الانواع الاخرى اسلاك الكابلات وهى تمثل نقله نوعيه فى تحويل الرسائل بين الشبكات حيث انها تحتوى على أزواج من الاسلاك .

 وكذلك من انواع القنوات الاتصال الشهيرة مايعرف بالكابلات المحوريه اوالكابلات المتحدة المحور (Coaxial Cables) وهى تعتبر افضل من الانواع السابق حيث يمكن لسلك واحد فيها نقل الاف من البيانات فى المرة الواحدة .

وهناك ايضآوسائل آخرى مثل (Microwave) .كذلك الاقمار الصناعيه (Satallites) حيث تعمل على ارتفاعات شاهقه فلا تتآثر بكروية الارض والعوائق التى يمكن ان تعيق عمليات التحويل . 

إن افضل الانواع المستخدمه كوسائل نقل بيانات هى اشعه الليزر التى تنقل باستخدام ما يعرف بالالياف الضوئيه .


انواع الشبكات حسب النطاق الجغرافى :

1- الشبكه المحليه Local Area Network وهى الشبكه التى تربط بين عدة حاسبات داخل منطقة جغرافيه ضيقه ( دور من مبنى -او مبنى واحد او عدة مبان متجاورة ) .

2- الشبكه العرضيه  Wide Area Network وهى التى يتم انشاؤها داخل منطقة جغرافيه كبيرة بين عدة مدن فى دولة او بين مجموعة دول .

3- الشبكات المتداخلة Internetworking  وهى عبارة عن ربط بين عدة شبكات وبعضها البعض .



انواع الشبكات حسب التصميم الهندسى :


1- الشبكه النجميه Star Topolgy  

وهى التى تتصل فيها جميع الحاسبات والطرفيات بوحدة تحكم خاصة .


2- الشبكه الحلقيه Ring Topology

حيث يستخدم كابل او دائرة (من الكابلات ) لربط مجموعة من الحاسبات معآ ويعتبر الحاسب المركزى جزء من الحلقة .


3- الشبكه الخطيه  Bus Topology 

حيث لا توجد وحدة تحكم مركزيه ، وعلى ذلك فهى تتكون من كابل تتصل به اجهزة الحاسب وتنتقل المعلومات والبيانات من جهاز لاخر عبر ما يسمى بالموصل او الناقل Bus وهى ادارة لنقل بين جهازين او اكثر .


​


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*




البروتوكولات التى تحكم عملية الارسال واستقبال البيانات 

إن الهدف من اى بروتوكول عموما هو تحديد الاجراءات والطرق التى يمكن إن تحكم عملية النقل والاستقبال لكل من وحدتى الارسال والاستقبال . 

وعلى هذا فأن البروتوكول يستخدم لتحديد .

1- خطوات بداية ونهاية كل من عمليتى الارسال والتحويل .

2- تحديد رموز التحكم التى ستسخدم فى عملية الارسال والتى تبين كيفية تخطيط  إرسال الرساله المطلوبه .

3-الاجراءات الخاصه بعملية الحوار المبا شر On - Line Dialog .

4-تصحيح الاخطاء فى العمليات الجاريه وفى الحمايه من الوقوع فى الاخطاء .
والبروتوكول غالبا مايتم تصميمه من خلال مصانع الجهاز او من خلال لجنه خاصه بالمقاييس  والمعايير.

ولانريد الاستطراد فى ذلك الموضوع (الشبكات )لانه ليس مجالانا الآن ولكنه مجرد بدايه للدخول إلى الموضوع الرئيسى وهى تعريف كامل وشامل وعام لشبكة الانترنت . 

فهى تعمل بنوع جديد من الشبكات يسمى Packet Switched وفيها يتم استقبال كل الرسائل فى خط واحد سواء المرسله او المستقبله وخلطها معا فى سلك (خط) ثم اعادة تحويلها الى جهاتها ويعنى هذا ان الخط ليس محجوزآ لشخص محدد اولرقم اوعنوان واحد فالكل يستطيع العمل فى نفس الوقت وعلى ذلك فليس هناك جزء مخصص من الشبكه لكل شخص يشارك فيها الجميع ويسيطيعون الاستقبال اثناء ارسالهم لبيانات او معلومات  فى ذات الوقت .



تاريخ الانترنت :

يمكن القول بإن الاسلحه النوويه اوالخوف من هذه الاسلحه هو الذى ساعد على نشاة الانترنت فلقد خططت US-DOD للطريقه التى سوف تصدربها الاوامر العسكريه فى حدوث هجوم نووى وذلك باستخدام شبكة معلومات كمبيوتريه وفى عام 1964 قامت ،آحدى الشركات بسانت مونيكا -كاليفورنيا بتصميم نوع جديد من شبكة المعلومات التى لايوجد بها محور مركزى ولا محطة تشغيل مركزى وليس لها سلطه مركزيه ،وقد بدت هذه الشبكه فى ذلك الوقت غير صالحه للتشغيل.

ولكن بناء على هذه الشبكه قامت وكالة الابحاث المتقدمة للمشاريع  (ARPA)التابعه لوزارة الدفاع US-DOD بإنشاء شبكه (ARPANET) وهى اول شبكه معلومات كمبيوتريه فى العالم بطريقه(Packet  switching)  وقد صممتUS-DOD  هذه الشبكه لمجابهة التوقفات الجزئيه ولكى تقوم بتصحيح واعادة مسار المعلومات ،ففى ذلك الوقت كان سقوط محور شبكه المعلومات الكمبيوتريه يجعل الشبكه كلها تسقط ،وكان تصميم ARPANET يمكن من الالتفاف من حول نقطة السقوط ومن منطلق مفهوم الدفاع فقط مكن هذه الشبكه من العمل بطريقه سليمه فى حالة تدبير القنابل او الكوارث الطبيعيه لجزاء منها ،كما ان هناك نقطة آخرى فى التصميم جعلت من كل تفريعات الشبكه NETWORK  نظائر لها بدلآ من ان تكون نظامآمتسلسلآ مثل نظام شبكه المعلومات IBM  والذى يرمز لها بالرمز SNA .  

 وقد كون بحث البروتوكول الذى اجرى على ARPANET الاساسى TCP/IP وهو البروتوكول الاساسى المستخدم على الانترنت حآليا وقد اقترح  TCP/ IP  كنظام ARPANET عام 1974 .وقد مكنت وزارة الدفاع الامريكيه الافراد غير العسكريين من استخدام شبكه ARPANET ثم رغب الكثيرون فى الوصول لشبكه المعلومات العامه ،ولان تحميل ARPANET  ازداد اكثر من اللازم فقد انقسمت هذه الشبكه الى قسمين : 

قسم للمستفيدين العسكريين MILNET  ، والاخر لغير العسكريين ويسمى (ARPANET) . 

ولم تكن شبكة ARPA NET  هى الوحيدة من نوعها فى ذلك الوقت بل بدات شبكات عديدة فى الظهور مثلCSNET-COMPUTER SCIENCE NETWORK.

وشبكة BITNET  والتى تعنى (Because it’s Time) or (Because its there) وقد توقفت شبكة CSNET  عام 1989 بينما استمرت شبكة Bitnet فى الجانب العلمى لتواصل دورها كشبكة اتصالات دوليه ذات هدف تعليمى . 

اما شبكة ARPANET فقد شهدت مجموعة من التحولات لتصبح فى النهايه شبكه إتصالات دوليه تحت اسم - Internationel Network ) INTERNET ) .

ففى عام 1972 فكر العديد من الباحثين فى مجال الشبكات حول العالم فى الاتصال ببعضهم البعض من خلال شبكة اتصالات قويه ومن هنا بدأ العمل فى تكوين شبكة الانترنت .

​


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*




 ماهية الانترنت :

اصبح الجميع الان فى ايامنا هذه يستخدمون اجهزة الكمبيوتر فقد حلت محل الالات الكاتبه ،وحلت محل مطابع الرصاص المصهور وحلت تقريبا محل خزائن الملفات بل انها حلت محل رسامى الافلام الكرتونيه فى هوليوود .

ام الان فقد اصبحت اجهزة الكمبيوتر تستخدم لتخزين المعلومات ، تصميم المنتجات تحويل النقود والتحكم بالعمليات الصناعيه وادارة المخازن .

واكثر من ذلك فقد صارت تستخدم فى الاتصالات .ولهذا السبب اصبحت اجهزة الكمبيوتر تعرف بانها تقنيه المعلومات “Information technology” اما اكبر ادارة للاتصالات واكبر جزء فى تقنيها لمعلومات فى العالم الآن فهى " الانترنت" .

فليست الانترنت شبكه واحده بل عدة شبكات متداخله مع بعضها البعض تجعل اجهزة الكمببوتر الموجودة على هذه الشبكات تتحدث مع بعضها بلغه واحدة مشتركه بينهم . 

ولايوجد تحكم مركزى فى هذه الشبكه وهذا يعتبر من اهم صفات الانترنت .

وهى عبارة عن مجموعه مفككه من ملايين الحاسبات موجودة فى الاف الاماكن حول العالم ويمكن لمستخدمى هذه الحاسبات استخدام الحاسبات الآخرى للعثور على معلومات او التشارك فى ملفات ولا يهم هنا نوع الكمبيوتر المستخدم وذلك بسبب وجود برتوكولات يمكن ان تحكم عملية التشارك هذه .

وبشكل واقعى تخيل مكتب كبير مكون من الآف من اجهزة الحاسب مخزن عليه عشرات التيرا بايت من البيانات ولكنه على عكس المكاتب الآخرى لا توجد له سلطه مركزيه تحكمه .

على ان تقوم اجهزتهم بالتحدث بلغه واحده اى التشارك مع الاخرين من خلال ما يعرف ببرتوكول ضبط # التراسل / برتوكول الانترنت والمشهور فى هذا الوسط .
(Transmission Control protocol/Internet protocol - Tcp/IP) 

وهذا البرتوكول يسرى على جميع اجهزة الحاسب المتصله بتلك الشبكه .

وقد اعطى مؤلف آخر تعريفا ادبيآ لتلك الشبكه إذ يقول :

تخيل نفسك تستكشف (EXPLOR) تسيرايامآطويله وتعبر الغابات والوديان والانهار لتصل الى صخره  كبيرة فتقف فوقها فتره معينه وحين تتجه اليها تجد انها ليست كذلك انها مدينه فوق الخيال صحيح انها تمتلىء بالمبانى والحركه ولكنك فى ركن فيها تجد شيئا جديدآ شيئا يبعث على التحدى شيئا مثيرآ شيئآ يدعوك لاعمال العقل والفكر ولكنك فى النهايه أن تلك المدينه لاحدود لها وانك لاتفهم كيف ..... هذه هى الانترنت .

وهناك عالم باحث آخر يقول الانترنت يعتمد على عمل الشخص الذى يريد تعريفها فذلك التعريف سوف يختلف من شخص لاخر فكل صاحب مهنه سيعرفها التعريف الملائم لمهنته فالمدرس سيختلف فى تعريفه عن صاحب شركة استيراد وتصدير سيختلف عن المهندس الذى يعمل على الشبكه نفسه .

وكثيرآ من التعريفات التى اطلقت على الانترنت لكننا نلاحظ الآتى على تلك المجموعات التعريفات :

   1- الانترنت اساسآ مجموعه من الحاسبات .

   2- وتلك الحاسبات مترابطه فى شبكه او شبكات . 

   3- وتلك الشبكات يمكن ان تتصل بشبكات اكبر .

   4- وإن عمليه الاتصال بين الشبكات يحكمها بروتوكول معين .

   5- وانه ليس هناك هيئة مركزيه مسئوله عن الانترنت .

   6- وان مهن كثيرة يمكن ان تستخدم شبكة الانترنت لأغراضها الخاصه بما فيها الدول  نفسها .

والامر الغريب هنا هو انه لا احد يمتلك الانترنت وعلى الرغم من ان اول من انشأها هى حكومة الولايات المتحدة الامريكيه فهى لا تمتلكها ولا اى حكومه غيرها فى الكون كله فهى عبارة عن مجهود مشترك على مستوى جماعى .

ويقوم مجتمع الانترنت (Intenet-Society) بالاشراف على نمو الانترنت ووضع مقاييسها وتكرس هذه المجموعه جهدها لتوسعة الانترنت وينتخب اعضائها من بين المتطوعين من المستخدمين لها . 

وقد ادى افتقار الانترنت لمصدر سلطه تقليدى إلى آن يصف الناس الشبكه بانها فى حاله فوضويه والواقع ان هذا صحيح الى حد ما لان الذى يمتلك الانترنت ويديرها هم مستخدموها الذين لهم مطلق الحريه فى إضافة افكارهم عن اتجاه الانترنت . 

ويمكن ان يكون لكل من الشبكات المتفرعه من الانترنت والمرتبطه بها اناس مسئولون عنها ويصفون قواعد لاستخدام هذه الشبكه الفرعيه ، ومع ذلك ليس هناك اى عضو او هيئة له سيطرة على الانترنت نفسها . 

وهذا هو العامل الذى ابقى الانترنت بعيدة تماما عن اى ضغوط سياسيه او عقائديه ، بل فى الواقع ان مجتمع الانترنت يميل لاعتبار نفيه عالم منفصل ، وتنعكس هذه الروح فى عبارة الدخول فى Entering  Cyberspace لآرتياد الانترنت .

تتميز الخدمات التجاريه المباشرة على الانترنت بغزارة المعلومات المتاحه وعمومتها ، ايا كان موضوع البحث فان المستخدم يمطنه البحث عنه على الانترنت والعثور على مواد ومعلومات متصله بموضوعه .

فبالنسبه للمعلومات الحكوميه يستطيع المستخدم الدخول على مكتبه الكونجرس بالولايات المتحده والاطلاع على احدث قرارات المحكمه العليا الامريكيه . ومراجعة الوثائق التاريخيه او ان يبحث فى البيانات الاحصائيه الامريكيه .

ويمكن للمستخدم زيارة المتاحف والمعارض العالميه على شبكه المعلومات بما فى ذلك متحف(HOLOCOAST MUSEUM) بالولايات المتحده الامريكيه .

 ان الابحاث العلميه هى المعلومات السائده على شبكة الانترنت بدايه من قواعد المعلومات الخاصه بالكواكب الصغيره كما يمكن الحصول على برامج الدرجات العلميه عن طريق الخط المباشر للجامعات الكبرى .

وفيما يلى بعض المواد الاخرى الموجودة على الانترنت  :-

• الدخول على كثير من الجامعات فى انحاء العالم 

• ميدان الاهتمامات العامه 

• الابحاث الطبيه 

• مساعدة مباشرة فى معظم شركات الكمبيوتر الكبرى 

• اخبار السوق فى كثير من البلدان 

• جرائد مطبوعه الكترونيا ومناقشه لمختلف الموضوعات

• قاموس مباشر يعرف المصطلحات والآسماء المكوبه من بدايات الكلمات acronyms


البروتوكولات المستخدمه فى الأنترنت :-

 الانترنت كما ذكرنا ليست شبكه واحدة بل الآف من الشبكات متصله ببعضها البعض كل هذه الشبكات تعمل تحت بروتوكول واحد لتحقيق المرجو منها . 

وفى عالم الكمبيوتر والاتصالات كلمة بروتوكول تشبه كثيرآ كلمه بروتوكول فى الحياة السياسيه والدبلوماسيه حيث انها تعرف طرق الاتصال بين الدبلوماسين وكذلك ترتيب الاحداث بينهم .

 ونستطيع ان نقول ان الانترنت تشبه عملية توزيع البريد فأذا كانت السيارات والطائرات والقطارات مسئوله عن توزيع البريد فى العالم ، فأن خطوط التليفون والشبكات بانواعها المختلفه مسئوله عن هذا العمل على الانترنت .

فمثلا انك يمكنك ان ترسل رساله الى استراليا فتمر على السعوديه ثم الهند ومنها الى اليابان والصين ثم استراليا وممكن ان تاخذ 10 ايام مثلا . 

بينما يمكن ان ترسلها مباشرة الى الشرق الاقصى دون المرور بأى معابر او اماكن آخرى فتصل فى يوم واحد ، وهكذا ايضآ تلك الطرق فى الانترنت انها تبحث عن اسهل وافضل طريق يمكن ان تتخذة رسالتك فى طريقها الى وجهتها النهائيه . 

وعليك ان تعلم ان اى رساله ترسلها لاتاخذ سوى بضع ثوانى او دقيقه حتى تصل لوجهتها على الانترنت وقد تفاجا بان كل الطرق مغلقه وقت ارسال الرساله فتعود رسالتك اليك مره اخرى الى حين يتم فتح طريق فتستطيع ان ترسلها مره أخرى .

فهناك قواعد تمكن من عملية ارسال رساله عبر الانترنت وتسمى تلك القواعد بروتوكول .

وعلى سبيل المثال فلا يمكنك ارسال رساله دون ان تحدد اسم صاحبها وعنوانه واسم المرسل على الظرف الخارجى ودون محتوىداخل فى الخطاب . كذلك العمل على الانترنت فانه يتم وفق بروتوكول موافق لهذا البروتوكول .

 فبروتوكولات الانترنت يتاكد من عنوان المرسل اليه وهل هو صحيح ام لا وعنوان المرسل منه وقد لايهم معرفة محتوى الرساله وقد يأخذ عنوان هذه الرساله الموجهة اليه.

 شكل رقمى 

او شكل حروف

وكذلك عنوان الراسل

شكل رقمى

اوشكل حروف

ويتعرف بروتوكول الانترنت على الطريق من خلال الارقام او الحروف المكتوبه فى عنوان المرسل اليه وعلى ذلك فأن عنوان الراسل يمكن ان يكون كالتالى :- alhor@naseej.com 

ويقوم البروتوكول بتصدير اجهزة الحاسبات التى تعمل فى كل منطقه ويمكنها استلام الرساله ومن ثم تفضيلها ، واشرت فكل ذلك يتم فى ثوانى وعلى ذلك فأن كل رقم يمثل وحدة فريده من العنوان وبالتالى فليس هناك مجال للخطأ .

فكل هذا يقوم بتنفيذ هو بروتوكول الانترنت، (TCP/IP) فمهمة هذا البروتوكول تنحصر فى انه يأخذ الرسائل والبيانات والمعلومات التى تريد ارسالها وتقسيمها الى مجموعة من الاجزاء، ويقوم بترقيم تلك الاجزاء حتى يستطيع المستقبل التعرف عليها، ويمكنه تجميع البيانات مره اخرى على شكل كتله واحدة ، وبعد ترقيم كل جزء بال IP ويتم توجيهها الى الشبكه، ليأخذ طريقه وعلى الناحيه الآخرى ( المرسل اليه او المستقبل ) ،يقوم TCP بتجميـع القطع والكشف عن برتوكول IP ولصقها بجوار بعضها البعض بشكل جيد ،وتجميعها على برنامج المستخدم حتى يطلع عليها تحت برنامج ،ويستخدم وقد نفقد بعض الرسائل فى الطريق، ولذلك يقوم TCP باعادة الطلب من الراسل أن يعيد ارسال الرساله من جديد .

واذا حدث خطأ فى بيانات الرساله المرسله لاعتبارات خطوط التليفون او الاخطاء الخاصه بالاجهزة فانه تتوفر وسيله لفحص البيانات المرسله فى برتوكول TCP تسمى CHECKSUM .

ومن هنا نستطيع ان نقول أن TCP/IP هو الانترنت الذى تتوقف عليه حياة الانترنت بالكامل . وكما نعلم ان الانترنت تقوم على مجموعه كبيرة من شبكات الحاسب المتصله ببعضها و المنتشرة حول العالم .

وهذة الشبكات تحتوى على انواع مختلفه من اجهزة الحاسب .لذلك فأن من الضرورى وجود نظام يربط هذة الاجهزة ببعضها وذلك الشئى هو (TCP/IP) .

 فعندما يراد تشغيل اجهزة مختلفه النوع مع بعضها بحيث يمكنها نقل المعلومات فيما بينها .فأن المبرمجين يكتبون برامجهم باستخدام بروتوكولات قياسيه والبروتوكول هو مجموعه من القواعد التى تقدم توصيفا وفيآ لكيفية تنفيذ شئ ما . 

فمثلا هناك بروتوكول يوصف بدقه الهيئه (Format) التى يجب كتابه الرسائل بها .وجميع برامج الانترنت تستخدم هذا البروتوكول عند إرسال البريد .

فأن TCP/IP هو النظام الذى يشتمل على مالايقل عن مائه بروتوكول مثل .

  (TCP Transmission Control Protocol )

  (IP Internet  Protocol )    

ورغم انك كمستخدم الانترنت لايحتاج الى الدخول فىتفاصيل هذين النظامين الاانك على الاقل تحتاج الى معرفة كيف يقوم هذان النظامان بربط الشبكه بالكامل .

خلال شبكه الانترنت يتم نقل المعلومات من حاسب الى آخر ليس كتدفق ثابت (Constont Stream) ولكن على هيئة حزم صغيره (Packats) . 

فمثلا نفرض انك ارسلت رساله طويله الى صديق لك فى دوله فان نظام (TCP) سوف يقسم هذة الرساله الى حزم (Packets) وكل حزمه يتم تمييزها برقم معين وعنوان الوصول .

ثم يتم ارسال هذة الحزم (Packets) خلال الشبكه حيث تبدأ مهمة نظام (IP) حيث ينقل هذة الحزم الى الحاسب الاخر . 

وفى الحاسب الاخر يقوم (TCP) باستقبال هذة(Packets) ويعتبر وجود اى خطأ فأنه يطلب اعادة ارسال الحزمه (Packets) المحتويه على الخطأ ويقوم  (TCP ) بعد ذلك باستخدام ارقام الحزم فى اعادة بتاء الرساله الاصليه . 

ونستطيع ان (IP)  يقوم بنقل البيانات ( الحزم ) من مكان الى اخر ووظيفة TCP هى تقسيم البيانات المرسله الى حزم وتجميعها والتاكد من خلوها  من الاخطاء .

واستخدام الحزم او Packets له فوائد عديدة فهو يسمح اللانترنت باستخدام نفس خطوط الاتصال مع العديد من المستخدمين فى نفس الوقت . 

ولأن الحزم لايحتاج إلى التحرك مع بعضها فأن خط الاتصال يستطيع نقل انواع مختلفه من  الحزم من مكان إلى اخر .

ويمكن تشبيه ذلك بالطريق السريع الذى تسير فيه اعداد كبيرة من السيارات رغم اختلاف وجهة كل منهما .

ومن فوائد الحزم ايضا ان وقوع اى خطأ فى أحد الحزم يمكن إصلاحه عن طريق اعادة نقل هذة الحزمة وليس الرساله كلها وهذا يؤدى إلى زيادة سرعة الشبكه .

وهكذا يمكن القول أن (TCP/IP) هو بروتوكول مكون من عدة بروتوكولات منها البروتوكولات (IP)&(TCP) المسمى بهما . 

فمهمة (IP) هى نقل البيانات من مكان الى أخر ومهمة TCP  هى ادارة تدفق البيانات واتاكد من خلوها من الاخطاء .


اساليب العنونه فى الانترنت :

كما ان لكل انسان عنوانه البريدى ( مكان اقامته ) الذى يمكن بواسطته الوصول إليه ، فأن الحاسب المتصل بالانترنت يجب أن يكون له عنوان منفرد يتم باستخدامة الاتصال به والواقع ان نظام الحاسب يقوم اساسآ على العناوين المنفرده (Unique) مثل ارقام التليفونات حيث لا يوجد رقمين متشابهان ففى شبكه الانترنت هناك ما يسمى بالعنوان الالكترونى . 

وبمجرد معرفة العنوان الالكترونى لشخص يمكنك ارسال بريد الكترونى اليه اونقل ملفات اليه اومنه او اجراء محادثه الكترونيه او الحصول على معلومات عن هذا الشخص .

وفى المقابل فانك بمجرد استخدامك للانترنت فانك يجب ان تعطى الناس الاخرين عنوانك الالكترونى ليساعدهم على الاتصال بك . 

فكان لابد من فهم اساليب العنونه فى الانترنت وهذا ما سوف نوضحه .      


العنوان القياسى فى الأنترنت :

 كلمه عنوان (Address) فى الانترنت يقصد بها العنوان الالكترونى وليس العنوان البريدى وجميع العناوين فى الانترنت تتبع شكلآ قياسيآ موحدآ يتكون من الآتى : 

• تعريف أو توصيف المستخدم       (Userid)

• الحرف  @

• عنوان الحاسب او موقعه 

وذلك بنفس الترتيب الموضح من اليسار إلى اليمين مع ملاحظة أن كل حاسب يجب أن يكون له اسم منفرد .

فمثلا :   alhor@naseej.com 

 وفى هذة الحاله ( alhor ) يمثل تعريف المستخدم ( Userid ) وعنوان الحاسب هو (idsc.gov.eg ) وكما يتضح  من المثال السابق انه لاتوجد مسافات خاليه إطلاقا خلال العنوان . 

والجزء من العنوان الذى يلى الحرف @ يسمى ايضا Domain  والمجال فى المثال السابق هو (Idsc.Gov.Eg ) فأن الصورة العامه لكتابه العنوان فى الانترنت هى.   alhor@naseej.com 


وكما نعلم أن تعريف المستخدم  ( USERID ) فى ذاته ليس بالضرورة منفردآ (Unique ) فهناك العديد الذى يحملون اسم (alhor ) ولكن مايجب ان بكون منفردآ . 

هو الدمج بين تعريف المستخدم (USERID ) والمجال (DOMAIN ) . 

فرغم وجود العديد من المستخدمين الذين يحملون الاسم ( alhor ) فأن هناك واحد فقط بهذا الاسم يعمل على حاسب اسم  (Idsc .Gov .Eg  ) والحرف @ ينطق AT  .


 وبالتالى فأن العنوان يقرأ هكذا   alhor@naseej.com 



المجال(Domain ) :


هو تعريف اسم المستخدم  Userid


هو المجال  Domain.  

ونلاحظ ان المجال ينقسم إلى مجالات فرعيه (subdomains)  .

كما ان المجالات الفرعيه (Subdomains)  كل منها منفصل عن الاخر بنقطه . 

 هناك ثلاث مجالات فرعيه (Subdomains)  .

ولكى نفهم المجال (Domain) فأننا ننظر إلى المجالات الفرعيه (Subdomains) من اليمين إلى اليسار .

و يلاحظ أن الاسم يتم تركيبه بحيث يوضح كل مجال فرعى (Subdomain) معلومه على الحاسب . 

ويمثل المجال الفرعى مستوى القمه (Top Level ) والذى يكون اكثر المجالات عموميه (Most General ) وكلما تحركنا إلى اليسار يصبح المجال الفرعى اكثر خصوصيه (More specific) .

مستوى القمه (eg) اى ان الحاسب موجود فى جمهورية مصر العربيه والمستوى التالى (gov) اى أن الحاسب يتبع الحكومه المصريه وأخير يوضح المستوى الاخير اسم الحاسب المحدد (Idsc- Information Decision Support Center ) .

ويفضل دائما كتابه العنوان بحروف صغيرة لأن بعض النظم تتعامل مع الحروف الكبيرة بطريقه مختلفه خصوصا مع تعريف  (User ID) .

وبصفه عامة هناك نوعين فى مجال القمه (Top -Level Domain ) 

نوع قديم تنظيمى (Organizational) .

ونوع جديد جغرافى (Geographical) .

والنوع القديم التنظيمى كان مبينآ على نظم العناوين التى كانت موجودة قبل ظهور الشبكات الدوليه وكان متوقعآاستخدامه داخل الولايات المتحده الامريكيه فقط لذلك كان يكفى فيه معرفة التنظيم الذى يتبع له الحاسب وكان موضوعآ على اساس تحديد ثلاثه حروف لكل تنظيم داخل الولايات المتحده الامريكيه والجدول التالى يوضح التنظيمات والاختصارات الخاصه بها.

Meanig	

domain

commericol orgainzqtion

educational institution

government

interna tioncl organization

military

networking organizotion

non - pro fit organizotion	

com

edu

gov

int

mil

net

org

وبعد انتشار الشبكات دوليا اصبحت هناك حاجة الى استخدام مجالات قمة اكثر تحديداً . ولذلك تم استخدام نظام جغرافى يتم من خلاله استخدام حرفين يمثلان كل دولة وذلك حسب الجدول التالى فيما عدا العناوين الموجودة فى الولايات المتحدة والتى لا تحتوى على اسم الدولة .

Meanig	

domain

austria

australia

canda

germang

denemark

greece

israel

egypt

united kingdom	

at

au

ca

de

dk

gr

is

eg

uk


العناوين الرقمية : ( IP-ADDRESS )

الحاسب عادة يتعامل مع الارقام التى التى تمثل هذه الاسـماء الحرفية . لذلك فمن الممكن كتابـة العناويـن علـى هيئـة أرقــام كالأتى ( 163 . 121 . 52 . 10 ) .

ويتكون العنوان الرقمى من اربع مقاطع كل جزء عبارة عن  8-bit اى ان المجمـوع 32-bit

ونستطيع ان نقول ان كل جزء يمثل حتى 255 .


أنواع IP-Address :


Class A Network


Class B Network


Class C Network

والنسخة الرقمية من العنوان تسمى ( IP Address ) وهو يشبه العنوان الحرفى تماما من حيث كونه مكوناً من مجالات فرعية متصله بنقطة ( . ) ويمكنك استخدام العنوان الرقمى فى أى وقت بدلا مـن العنـوان الـرفى لأن هذا فى الواقع يحقق سرعة استجابة اكبر .

ويلاحظ ايضا ان العنوان الرقمى يتكون من اربعة أجزاء بكل منها رقم يفصل بينهما نقطة دون اى مسافـات وأى عنوان يتكون من تلك الارقام الاربعة بغص النظر عن عدد أجزاء العنوان اللفظى ( Address name ) والذى يجب الا يقل عن جزئين أحدهما يعبر عن اسم الدولة فيما عدا العناوين الموجودة بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية والتى تشترط وجود اسم الدولة بها .

​


----------



## قلم حر (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*

يثبت مؤقتا ......و ينقل للقسم المخصص لاحقا .
شكرا ليك أخي الحر .
الرب يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*




أشكر أدارة المنتدى وشكر خاص لعزيزى قلم حر المشرف لتلبيتهم طلبى

​


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*



تكملة البحث


كيفية الاتصال بشبكة الانترنت 

ما الذى تحتاجه بالضبط كى يمكن توصيلك على الانترنت ؟

فلنبدأ أولاً بسؤالك سؤلين هما .

هل لديك جهاز حاسب ؟

هل لديك خط تليفون ؟

اذا كانت الاجابة نعم فكل ما عليك هو ان تذهب الى الشركات التى تقدم خدمات الانترنت ( ISP - Internet Service Provider ) وتقوم بالتعاقد معها على تقديم الخدمة فى مكانك .

فأنه تستطيع ان تعمل أى نوع من الاجهزة أما أجهزة IBM والاجهزة المتوافقة معها أو العمل على أجهزة ماكينتوش . 

ومن الممكن التعامل مع أى بيئة عمل متاحة مثل windows أو غيرها .


أنواع الدخول على الانترنت 

يوجد نوعان للدخول على الانترنت .


الاول 

هو ان تستخدم حاسباً مرتبطاً بالانترنت . مثل حاسب شخصى ( PC ) أو ماكينتوش أو محطـة عمل تمثل جزاً من شبكه متصلة بالانترنت . وفى هذه الحالة يكون حاسبك متصلا أتصالا مباشراً مع الانترنت وله عنوان ألكترونى خاص به .


الثانى 

هو ان يكون حاسبك عبارة عن نهاية طرفية ( Terminal ) لجهاز متصل بالانترنت . وفى هـذه الحالة هو ان لا تكون النهاية الطرفية متصلة اتصالا مباشراً مع الانترنت . ولا يكون له عنوان ألكترونى خاص به . 

وليس معنى ذلك انك لا تستطيع ان تستخدم موارد الانترنت وأنما انت تستخدم معظم هذه الموارد من خلال الجهاز المتصل بالانترنت .


أنواع التوصيل :

والمقصود هنا فى هذا الجزء نوع الوصلات المستخدمة بين حاسبك والحاسب الآخر .

 وهذا التوصيل قد يكون من خلال كابلات توصيل ( Cables ) ويطلق على هذا النوع ( Hardwired connection ) . 

والميزة الرئيسية فى هذا النوع من التوصيل هى أنه اكثر أعتمادية حيث ان الوصلة تكون جاهزة بمجرد تشغيل الجهاز . 

والعيب الرئيسى له انه يكون أقل مرونه فعندما تريد نقل جهازك الى أى مكان يجب عليك ان تتعامل مع الكابلات .


والنوع الثانى هو استخدام خط التليفون ويتميز بالمرونة لأنك تستطيع نقل الجهاز الى أى مكان طالما كان هناك خط تليفون . 

واستخدام خط التليفون يتطلب ان يكون هناك جهاز خاص يحول الاشـــارات الرقمية ( Digital Signals ) الخاصة بالحاسب الى أشارات تناظريه ( Analog Signal ) والتى يمكن نقلها على خط التليفون . 

كما يحول الاشارات التناظرية الى أشارات رقمية مرة آخرى يقرأها جهاز الحاسب الآخر المتصل بـك . 

وهذا الجهاز يسمـى ( Modem ) وهـو أختصـار ( Modulo - Demoduletor ) وهناك أنواع مختلفة من Modem قد يكون صندوق منفصل يتم توصيله بالحاسب أو كارت يتم تركيبه داخل الجهاز. 


توصيل حاسب عن طريق خط التليفون

هذه هى الطريقة المثلى والاكثر شيوعا للدخول الى الانترنت . وهى عبار عن استخدام حاسبـك كما لو كان وحدة طرفية متصلة بحاسب متصل بالانترنت ( رغم انه فى الواقع تستفيد بمعظم خدماتها ) كما ان حاسبك ليس له عنوان الكترونى على الشبكة .

وفى معظم الاحيان تحتاج الى إستخدام حاسبك كجزء من الانترنت وليس مجرد وحدة طرفية . 

وذلك مثلا عندما تكون شركتك صغيرة ولا تستطيع تخصيص شبكة توظيفها فى التوصيل بالانترنت . 

وفى هذه الاحوال تستطيع توصيل حاسب من خلال خط التليفون أيضا ولكن كحاسب مضيف ( host ) وليس كوحدة طرفية وهذا ما سوف نوضحه .

يجب أولاً تحديد جهاز مضيف آخر متصل بالانترنت ليكون هو نقطة الاتصال مع شبكة الانترنت . ثم تقوم بتركيب مجموعة من البرامج فى حاسبك تسمى ( ppp ) وهى اختصار ( point to point protocol ) . 

وعند توصيل الحاسبيين من خلال التليفون وموديم فأن البروتوكول ( ppp ) يزود حاسبك بالبروتوكول( TCP / IP ) والذى يجعلك جزءاً من الشبكة كما يكون لك عنوان ألكترونى خاص بك .

وهناك بروتوكول آخـــر يمكنـــــك إستخــــدامه ويسمــــى ( slip ) وهـــو اختصــار ( serial line internet protocol ) .



المواصفات الخاصة بالاجهزة :

 فيما يلى مواصفات خاصة بالأجهزة التى يمكن ان تعمل على شبكة الانترنت وبأسعار زهيدة جداً على ان تعمل فى بيئة windows 

1- Processor : pentium or 80486

2- Main memory : 8mb or more

3- HD : 100 mb at least ( disk space ) 

4- disk drive : 3. 5 “

5- Recomended CD-ROM drive

6- Recomended Win 95

 وبالنسبة للموديم فمن الممكن استخدام موديم يعمل بسرعة 14,400 بت / ث أو اكثر .


 البرامج المطلوبة 

 بالنسبة لأجهزة IBM أو الاجهزة المتوافقة معها فأنت فى حاجة لأقتناء واحد من حزم برامج windows المتوفرة فى السوق الآن.

1- windows 3.1

2- windows 3.11 workgroup

3- windows 95

4- windows NT

5- windows 98

6- 2000 windows

7- windows Xp

 بالاضافة الى واحد من البرامج الخاصة بالانترنت وأشهرها .

1- Netscape

2- Internet explorer

3- Mosaic 

بالاضافة الى التعاقد مع أحد شركات (- internet service provider Isp) وهى منتشرة الأن فى داخل الجمهورية .


خدمات الانترنت :

مازال عديد من الناس لا يفهمون ما هو هذا الانترنت التى أقضفت مضاجعهم وأصبح العالم يهتم بها فجأة ولكثرة المعلومات فقد تداخلت الامور والموضوعات لما نسمع عن خدمات الانترنت العديدة مثل :

( FTP , WEB , GOPHER , WAIS , E - MAIL , ...... ) وهنا سوف نقوم برسم مخطط لك تعرف منه ما هى خدمات الأنترنت ويمكنك أن تعتبرها أجزاء مكونة لللأنترنت فلا وجود لللأنترنت بدون هذه المكونات . فالأنترنت شبكة قصد بها تقديم المعلومات للناس وتستغل فى الاغراض التجارية - لأغراض التسويق - لأغراض التعليم .............


الأنترنت هى شبكة حاسبات تتصل ببعضها البعض من خلال خطوط اتصال مختلفة الاشكال والانواع ومن خلال ما يعرف بالبروتوكولات يتم توحيد عمليات الاتصال . فإنـه يمكنك من خلال ارسال بريد ألكترونى لشخص تعرف عنوانه أو الاتصال بمجموعة من الاشخاص تهتم بمجال معين هذا المجال قد يكون علمياً أو ثقافياً أو تربوياً أو مجال الهوايات أو مجال شخصى . 

وعليك ان تعرف عنوان هذه الجماعة أيضاً كذلك البحث عن الأنترنت عن معلومات معينه . وهذه المعلومات قد تكون نصية أو على شكل صور أو أصوات ( خطب أو أحداث ) وهذه المعلومات قد تكون .

1- لا تعرف مكانها ( وهذا هو المهم فى الموضوع ) أى انك يجب ان تتجه للبحث بشكل عشوائى وذلك يتم بوسيلتين 

أ- عن طريق Gopher أو ما يعرف بخدمة المعلومات الموزعة موضوعياً وذلك بشكل شجرى أو طبقى .

ب- عن طريق web ( WWW- World Wid Web ) بحيث يمكنك كتابة كلمة داله أو عن طريق ما يعرف بالبحث الفائق ( Hypertext ) .

ج- ويمكنـك عند عملية البحث هذه استخدام FTP لنقل الملفات التى ترى أنها صالحة لك لإستخدامها .

2- إن كنت تعرف وهذا لا يتأتى لك إلا ببعض الأوامر الخاصة فى Unix بحيث تستخدم أمر Telnet أو تستخدم Wais . 

يتضح لنا ان الامر ليس بهذه البساطة ’ صحيح ان الامور الان أصبحت واضحة ولكن كل حلقة تفرعت منها عدة حلقات هكذا هى الأنترنت مراوغة لا نهاية .


خدمة البريد الألكترونى - E-mail

تستطيع كمستخدم الأنترنت إرسال وأستقبال خطابات ألكترونياً من والى أى شخص آخر متصل بالانترنت . علاوة على ذلك يمكنك تنفيذ نفس الشىء من نظم بريدية خارج الأنترنت مثل ( compuserve ) أو ( MCI ) داخل الولايات المتحدة . 

وليس المقصود هنا بالخطابات هى الخطابات الشخصية فقط ولكن أيضا أى شىء يمكن تخزينه فى ملف نص ( Text File ) ويشمل ذلك برامج الحاسب ، الاعلانات ، المجلات الألكترونية وهكذا .
والواقـع ان نظام البريد الألكترونى يمثل العمود الفقرى والدافع الرئيسى لإنشاء الأنترنت .


برنامج النقل  ( Transport Agnt ) 

يعتبر البريد الألكترونى هو اكثر الخدمات استخداماً فى الأنترنت على الاطلاق . وهناك عدد لا يحصى من الرسائل ( Message ) المرسلة من مكان فى الأنترنت الى مكان آخر .

 وقد يكون معظم هذه الرسائل عبار عن ملاحظات صغيرة من شخص الى آخر ولكن الواقع ان البريد الألكترونى هو خدمة عاة تسمح بنقل جميع أنواع الوثائق والمستندات والبرامج .......... والشرط الوحيد فى هذه البيانات المنقولة ان تكون على هيئة نص ( text ) أى ( ASCII code ) أى انها بيانات مكتوبة بواسطة مجموعة الحروف القياسية الموجودة على لوحة المفاتيح . وفى بعـض الاحيـان يمكن نقـل بيانات غـير نصـية . 

( Nontextual ) مثل الصور ( Pictures ) والاصوات ( Sounds ) وجدير بالذكر ان هناك استخدامات عديدة للبريد الألكترونى ليس فقط الرسائل والمحررات . 

فمثلا من الاستخدامات المميزة جداً هو السماح للأشخاص الذين ليسوا قريبين من بعضهم ان يشتركوا فى مشروع واحد . 

كما يستخدم البريد الألكترونى ايضا عندما يراد أتخاذ قرارات تتعلق بتطوير الأنترنت نفسها حيث تجميع آراء وأفكار المشاركين من خلال البريد الألكترونى . 

ولكن كيف يتم نقل الرسائل خلال ألاف الشبكات المختلفة التى قد تحتوى على أجهزة مختلفة ونظم مختلفة ؟ وهذا يتم من حيث ان نقل الرسائل يتم باستخدام بروتوكول يسمى ( Simple Mail Transfer Protocol - SMTP ) وهو جزء من ( TCP/IP ) . 

وهو البروتوكول المسئول عن تحديد ( Standard Format ) للرسائل المنقولة وطريقة تداول هذه الرسائل . وهنا برنامج موجود فى كل كمبيوتر متصل بالأنترنت يسمى برنامج النقل ( Transport Agent ) ويعمل وراء الستار ليتأكد من تجهيز الرسالة ونقلها ( Standard Format ) . 


 برنامج المستخدم ( User Agent )

كما اتضـح فيمـا سبـق ان برنامـج ( Transport Agent ) يعمل فى الخلفية ( background ) وبالتالى فإنك لا تتعامل معه ولا تحتاج الى هذا التعامل .

ولكن البرنامج الذى تستخدمه من خلال البريد الألكترونى هو برنامج ( User Agent ) الذى يعمل كمواجهة ( Interface ) مع نظام البريد الألكترونى . 

حيث يسمح لك بقراءة رسالتك وكتابة الرسائل الجديدة ومسح الرسائل التى قد تكون قرائتها ولا تحتاج الى تخزينها .

وهناك العديد من برامج المستخدم ( User Agent ) المستخدمة فى الأنترنت . وسوف نوضح فى هذا الجزء أهم هذه البرامج ونبدأ بالبرامج التى قد تجدها فى الحاسب الشخصى والماكينتوش . 

ففى الحاسب الشخصى والماكينتوش هناك بروتوكول خاص يسمى ( POP ) وهو اختصار ( Post Office Protocol ) وتستخدم أجهزة الحاسب الشخصى والماكينتوش برامج مستخدم ( User Agent ) تعمل على هذا البروتوكول .

فى كل موقع ( site ) من مواقع الأنترنت يعمل حاسب أو اكثر كمستودع للبريد مثل مكتب البريد فى الحى يقوم هذا الحاسب بتجميع رسائل البريد فى انتظار قراءتها . 

وباستخدام البرنامج الذى يستخدم البروتوكول ( POP ) يتم ارسال هذه الرسائل الى حاسبك ( ولا يتم حفظها فى الحاسب المركزى ) ويتم تجميعها حتى يتم قراءتها .

تفرض ارسال رسالة اليك من ابعد مكان فى العالم . فان هذه الرسالة تصل الى الحاسـب الذى يستدم كمستودع لتجميع الرسائل المرسلة الى شبكتك . 

عند هذه النقطة يبدأ برنامج المستخدم ( User Agent ) الذى يستخدم البروتوكول ( POP ) فى طلب ارسال هذه الرسالة من الحاسب المستودع الى حاسبك مباشرةحتى تستطيع قراءتها .

 كما سبق فان تحريك الرسالة داخل الأنترنت تستخدم بروتوكول (SMTP) . وهو كما أوضحنا جزء من البروتوكول ( TCP/IP ) وفى آخر مشوار لهذه الرسالة قبل ان تصل الى حاسبك الشخصى فأنها تستخدم بروتوكول ( POP ) . 

والبرامج التى تستخدم بروتوكول ( POP ) لها بعض المميزات تعطيك تحكم كامل على البريد الخاص بك لأن الرسائل يتم تخزينها فى حاسبك الشخصى . وهذا يتيح لك مثـلا حفظ عدد كبير من الرسائل دون أن تشغل حيزاً كبيراً فى المساحة التخزينية المتاحة لك على الحاسب المركزى . 

وأنها أيضاً مصممة بحيث تستفيد من خصائص الحاسب ولها واجهة مميزة ( Graphic Interface ) .

ولكن برنامـج الذى يستخـدم ( POP ) له بعـض العيوب أهمهـا يتعلـق بالأمن ( Security ) ففى بعض الهيئات والمؤسسات يكون على الحاسبات الشخصية ان تستخدم المشاركة ( Sharing ) مع الحاسبات الأخرى . 

وهذا يجعل الرسائل المخزنة فى حاسبك متاحة للأطلاع عليها بواسطة أى شخص له دخول ( Access ) على حاسبك .

مكونات الرسالة 

الرسالة البريدية لها هيئة قياسية تتكــون من جزئين : الرأس ( Header ) والجســم ( Body ) .

 ويتكون الرأس ( Header ) من عدد من سطور المعلومات فى بداية الرسالة أما الجسم فهو نص الرسالة .

يبدأ السطر الأول من الرأس ( Header ) دائما بالكلمة ( From ) . 

وهذا السطر يوضح العنوان الخاص بالمستخدم الذى أرسل الرسالة . 

والسطور التالية ليست ضرورية ولكنها تعتمد على كيفية توصيف نظام البريد والأختيارات المتاحة فى البرنامج المستخدم . 

ولكنك سوف تجد دائما السطر البادى بكلمة From وعلى الاقل سطراً خاص والتاريخ ( Date ) والموضوع ( Subject ) .

ثم يلى السطر البادىء بالكلمة (From  ) يليه 14 سطراً من المعلومات تحتوي على خمسة كلمات ( Received ) وهذه السطور توضح مسار الرسالة منذ إرسالها وحتى لحظة وصولها بالأضافة التواريخ والأزمنه الخاصة بكل مسار . 

وبعدها نجد سطراً آخر يبدأ بكلمة (From  ) ويوضح معلومات إضافية عن الشخص المرسل متضمنه اسمه ثم يلى ذلك سطر يوضح رقم التعريف الخاص بالرسالة ( Message-ID ) الذى يعتبر توصيفاً منفرداً ( unique ) لهذه الرسالة ولكنه ليس ضرورياً .

 ويلـى ذلك سـطر يبدأ بكلمة ( x-mailer ) وهو يوضح اسم البرنامج الذى استخدمه المرسـل كبرنامـج مستخدم ( User Agent ) . 

ويلى ذلك سطر يبدأ بالكلمة ( To ) وهو يوضح العنوان الذى تم إرساله اليه الذى هو عنوانك . واذا كانت الرسالة مرسلة الى اشخاص آخرين تظهر عناوينهم أيضاً فى هذا السطر .

 ويلى ذلك سطر يبدأ بالكلمة ( Subject ) وهذا السطر يحتوى على تلخيص لمحتوى الرسالة ويمكنك كتابته أو عدم كتابته ولكنه يساعد على البحث عن الرسائل بناء على الموضوعات الخاصة بها دون الحاجة الى قراءة الرسالة كلها .

وبعد السطر الخاص بالموضوع نجد سطر يبدأ بالحروف ( Cc ) وهو يوضح المستخدمين الذين وصلتهم نسخ من هذه الرسالة وذلك باستخدام تعريف المستخدم ( User-ID ) . 


مميزات البريد الألكترونى 

أصبح الآن البريد الألكترونى أمراً حيوياً للغاية للباحثين ورجال الأقتصاد ، ويمكن ان أقول أن كل الناس يمكنهم الاتصال ببعضهم البعض ( على اختلاف انواع أجهزة الحاسب الذى يعملون عليها ) عن طريق البريد الالكترونى ، يقول الامريكيون ان رنين التليفـون مزعج وأنه يقطع على الناس خاصه أصحاب الفكر حبل أفكارهم ، وأنه لاحاجه بنا للبحث عن مكان ليتوافر فيه تليفون أو الانتظار فى كابينات التليفون المنظمه بالساعات لمحاوله التحدث مع قريب يبعد عنا الاف الكيلومترات( هل كل ذلك حقيقى ).

فأن البريد الالكترونى يلعب دورا حيويا فى مجال الترتيب لعقد الاجتماعات وعلى سبيل المثال فأنك عبر رساله واحده تكتبها مرة واحدة يمكنك توزيعها عشرات أو مئات أو حتى الاف المرات - اذا استدعى الامر ذلك كما يمكنك عمل مؤتمرات على البعد عن طريق البريد الالكترونى .

كيفيه إرسال رسائل الكترونيه 

لكى ترسل رساله لابد من توافر معلومتين هما 

1- اسم المرسل اليه.

2- عنوان المرسل اليه.

وهذا يعتبر أمرا سهلا للغايه، اذ تتوافر كثير من الادله الممتلئه بعناوين أماكن واسماء أشخاص يمكنك الارسال اليهم مباشرة .

كما أشير أيضا أى أن أى عنوان Address  لديك خاص بأحد المستخدمين للآنترنت فان هذا العنوان يعبر عن اسم الشخص وعنوانه فى نفس الوقت وسأضرب لكم مثالا :


اسم الشخص هو المقطع الاول من هذا العنوان وهو : alhor	

ويتم وضع علامة @ للربط بين الاسم والعنوان 

أما العنوان هو . naseej

حيث أن.

 idsc هو إسم المؤسسة التى يعمل بها .

gov معناها ان المؤسسة حكومية Government

eg تعنى أن إسم الدولة Egypt

وذلك يتم من خلال احد البرامج التى تعمل فى بيئة ويندوز . واذا كنت قد استخدمت تلك البيئة فى العمل من قبل فانك ستجد ان تلك العملية مربحة للغاية فقط استدعى البريد الألكترونى من القائمة الخاصة بذلك ثم قم بكتابة عنوان المرسل اليه وأى شخص آخر فى خانة ( To ) فإنك بذلك يمكن ان ترسل تلك الرسالة لعشرات من الأشخاص ان أردت ان يعرف الجميع وبعد ذلك اكتب فى خانة الرسالة ما تريد ويمكنك بالطبع استخدام مميزات العمل فى بيئة الويندوز فى القص والنسخ واللصق ويمكن وضع صور وخلافه ويمكن أيضا عمل ( Attachement file ) مرفق مع الرسالة ويجوز لهذا الملف أن يكون من أى نوع .  


خدمة الدخول عن بعد ( Telnet ) 

إنك تستطيع الدخول الى حاسب بعيد ( ربما فى ابعد نقطة عنك فى العالم ) وذلك من خلال خدمة (Telnet  ) وهذه الكلمة تعنى الأتصال عن بعد . 

وبمجرد تحقيق الاتصال نستطيع التعامل مع  الجهاز الآخر كما لو كان جهازك بمعنى انه يمكنك استرجاع أى معلومات منه والتعامل معها . 

ولكن هذا يتطلب ادخال رقم حسابك ( Account No ) الذى يسمى أيضا ( User ID ) وكذلك كلمة المرور ( Password ) الخاصة بالنظام الذى تريد الدخول إليه . 

وهنا خدمات عامة توفرها معظم الانترنت بصورة مجانية دون الحاجة لرقم حساب فمثلا يوجد فى الولايات المتحدة نظام يعرض تقارير الطقس فى أى مكان فى العالم فأى شخص يستطيع الدخول الى هذا النظام ويعرف حالة الطقس فى هذا الوقت . 

وهذه الخدمة تعتبر من أهم الأشياء المرتبطة بالانترنت وأكثرها اشارة حيث انه من السهل عليك ان تستخدم حاسبا موضوعاً على أبعد مكان منك على سطح الارض كما لو كنت تستخدم حاسباً موجوداً فى نفس الحجرة . 

وسوف نلاحظ ان (Telnet ) تكون الشفافية بحيث تجعلك تنسى انك معزول عن الحاسب البعيد . 

ولكنك سوف تلاحظ بطء التشغيل فى بعض الأحيان خاصة عندما تكون خطوط الأتصال مزدحمة .


نظرة عامة على ( Telnet ) 

 لكى نستخدم  (Telnet ) فانك تحتاج الى برنامج خاص يسمى Telnet على حاسبك . 

وهذا البرنامج يستخدم الانترنت فى ربط حاسبك بالحاسب الذى تحدده .

 وبمجرد إجراء عملية الربط فإن برنامج Telnet يعمل كحلقة اتصال بين حاسبك والحاسب البعيد . وهذا يجعل اى شىء تكتبة على لوحة المفاتيح يذهب مباشراً الى الحاسب البعيد . 

كما ان أى شيىء يعرضه الحاسب البعيد يظهر مباشراً على شاشتك . وفى النهايـة لذلك ان لوحة المفاتيح والشاشة الخاصة بحاسبك تبدوا وكأنها مرتبطا إرتباطاً مباشراً بالحاسب البعيد . 

ويسمى الحاسب البعيد ( Host Computer ) والحاسب المحلى ( Local Computer ) .


تشغيل برنامج  ( Telnet ) 

لتشغيل برنامج ( Telnet ) يتم كتابة الأمر ( Telnet ) يليه عنوان الحاسب البعيد المراد الاتصال به أو ( IP Address ) للحاسب المراد الاتصال به .

واذا ارت الاتصال بحاسب فى نفس الشبكة المحلية فإنك تستطيع تنفذ ذلك باستخدام اسم الحاسب فقط بدلا من العنوان بالكامل .

وعندما يبدأ برنامج ( Telnet ) فى العمل فإنه يبدأ فى أجراء الاتصال بالحاسب البعيد الذى قمت بتحديده ويعرض الرسالة التالية اثناء محاولة الاتصال .		

أو يعرض رسالة أخرى مشابهه . وبمجرد عمل الاتصال الذى قد يستغرق عدة لحظات إذا كان الحاسب الآخر بعيداً فإن الحاسب سوف يعرض رسالة .		

والمقصود بحرف Escape character هو عندما تتصل بحاسب بعيد وتبدأ العمل من خلاله فانك تستطيع ايقاف العمل الذى تقوم به مؤقتا بادخال امر معين الى ( Telnet ) .

 والطريقة المستخدمة لتنفيذ هذا الإيقاف المؤقت هو الضغط على المفاتيح (Ctrl+]  ) أى الضغط عليها معا وفى نفس الوقت وسوف يعرض عليك رسالة وفى هذه الحالة يمكنك كتابة أى أمر من أوامر ( Telnet ) . 

ويمكنك فى أى وقت كتابة الحرف “ ؟ “ امام الاشارة السابقة سوف تحصل كل الأوامر المتاحة والجدول التالى يوضح ذلك : ​


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*




ومن أهم هذه الأوامر استخداماً. 

  Open  الذى يطلب من  Telnet تحقيق اتصال بحاسب بعيد كما سبق . 

Close   يؤدى الى اغلاق الاتصال دون إيقاف برنامج ( Telnet ) .

Quit     الذى يؤدى الى الخروج من البرنامج  Telnet.

وهناك طريقة أخرى لتشغيل ( Telnet ) هى كتابة كلمة ( Telnet ) دون كتابة أى شىء بعدها كالأتى :
		Telnet 
وهذا يؤدى الى تشغيل البرنامج دون تحقيق الاتصال . وسوف تظهر الرسالة التالية :
		Telnet >
وهنا يتم ادخال أى أمر من أوامر ( Telnet ) . ولتحقيق الأتصال بحاسب معين بعيد يتم كتابة الأمر كالأتى :
		telnet > open idsc.gov.eg 

وعند الانتهاء يتم كتابة الأمر التالى للخروج  telnet > quit 


استخدامات Telnet .

1- يمكن ان تستخدم ( Telnet ) لعرض البريد الألكترونى على جهازك الذى وصلك اذا كنت بعيداً وذلك بالدخول على رقمك ثم اعطاء كلمة السر ثم استعراض الرسائل .

2- يمكن استخدامها للدخول على الحاسبات وقراءة البرامج المتاحة للجميع حيث لا تكون هناك حاجة لإستخدام كلمة سر .


خدمة نقل الملفات ( FTP ) .

هناك خدمة على الأنترنت تسمى ( File Transfer Porotocol - FTP ) ومعناها خدمة نقل الملفات حيث ان هذه الخدمة تسمح بنقل الملفات من والى الحاسبات المرتبطة بالانترنت . 

وهناك نظام يسمى ( Ftp Anonymous ) هو نظام يجعل ملفات محددة متاحة بالنسبة لجميع مستخدمى الانترنت ويمكنك الدخول الى هذا النظام بادخال كلمة ( Anonymous ) بدلا من كلمة ( User Id ) وادخال عنوانك الالكترونى بدلا من ( Possword ) .

وتعتبر هذه الخدمة من أهم خدمات الانترنت حيث ان هناك عددا ضخماً من الملفات المتاح نقلها من خلال ( Anonymous Ftp ) كما ان هناك افراداً يقومون بتطوير برامج فى المجالات المختلفة وتصبح متاحة لجميع مستخدمى الانترنت .

وبعبارة آخرى هناك ملايين من المعلومات والبرمجيات الحاسب المختلفة تقف فى انتظارك على الانترنت لكى تأخذ منها ما تشاء مجاناً .


ما معنى FTP .

FTP تعنى (File Transfer Porotocol  ) والمقصود به هو بروتوكول نقل الملفات ويمكن القول بأن ( FTP ) هى خدمة تسمح لنا بنسخ الملفات من أى مضيف ( Host ) الى مضيف أخر داخل الانترنت . وهكذا فإن الانترنت تشكل جزءا كبيراً من الرابطة الخفية الموجودة بين اجزاء الانترنت .

عندما تنسخ ملفات من حاسب بعيد ( Remote ) الى حاسبك فإنك تقوم بعملية انزال( Downloading ) وعندما تقوم بنسخ ملفات من حاسبك الى الحاسب البعيد تسمى عملية تصعيد ( Uploading ) .

ولكى تستخدم البرنامج ( FTP ) فإنك تكتب أمر ( FTP ) ثم تحدد عنوان المضيف البعيد ( Remote Host ) الذى تريد الاتصال به . وبمجرد تشغيل البرنامج فإنك تبدأ فى ادخال الاوامر واحد تلو الآخر .

ما معنى كلمة ( Anonymous FTP ).

في خدمة ( FTP ) لا يمكنك نقل ملفات من وإلي آي حاسب إذا لم يكن لك توصيف مســتخدم ( User ID ) أو رقـم حسـاب ( Accont ) بالإضافة إلي كلمــــــة المرور( Password) وبالتالي فأن ( Anonymous FTP ) هو وسيله تسمح لك بالاتصال بحاسب بعيد دون أن يكون لديك سلطة الدخول على هذا الحاسب وذلك لان النظام نفسه وضع توصيف مستــخدم ( User ID ) خاص أسمه ( Anonymous  ) يستطيع أى شخص إستخدامـه فى الدخـول إلى الحاسب ونسخ ملفات منه وإليه وليس معنى ذلك أنك تسطيع الدخول إلى أى حاسب فى الأنترنت والنسخ منه وإليه ولكن ذلك مسموح فقط بالنسبه للحاسبات التى تتضمه هذه الخدمة كما أن الحاسب الذى يتضمن هذه الخدمة لايحعل كل الفهارس مفتوحه بالنسبــــه للمستخدمين أى ( Host  ) يخصص بعض الفهارس فقط للإستخدام العام ( Public  ) أى يسمح بنقل الملفات منها أو إليها .

ملحوظه هامة.

عندما تنسخ ملفات من حاسب إلى حاسبك فيجب أن تأخذ الإحتياطات الخاصة بالكشف على الفيـروس وهنـاك ألاف مـن الحاسبــات المضيفــه ( Host ) التـى لديها هذه الخدمــــة ( Anonymous FTP  ) وبالتالى هناك عدد لا يحصى من الملفات التى يمكنك نسخها إلى حاسبك مجاناً ويمكن القول أن كل أنواع المعلومات وبرامج الحاسب متوفره مجاناً من خلال هذه الخدمة .


تشغيل برنامج ( FTP  ) .

للأستفادة من هذة الخدمة لابد من وجود برنامج ( FTP ) الذى يربط الحاسب الخاص بك بالحاسب البعيد . 

وبمجرد حدوث الربط فأن الحاسب البعيد يسألك عن ( User ID ) وكلمـة المرور الخاصه بك ( Possword ) وبعـد ذلك تستطيـع إدخـال أى أمـر من أوامر ( FTP ).

لتشغيـل برنامـج ( FTP ) فأنك تكتب ( FTP ) متبوعاً بعنوان الحاسب البعيد الذى تربط الأرتباط به مثل :


وكذالك يمكن أستخدام ( IP Address ) بدلاً من الأسم الحرفى للجهاز .

مثل :

وعند تشغيل برنامج ( FTP ) فأنه ينشئ أتصال ( Connection ) مع الحاسب البعيد ثم تظهر رسالة كالأتى :

Connected To Idse .Gov.Eg
220 Cheron FTP Server ( Version 6.6 Wed 14 21:.........)
Newe ( Idsc.Gov.Eg


السطر الأول يوضح نجاح الأتصال ويلاحظ أن أسم الحاسب الـذى تـم الإرتبـاط به هو فى الحقيقه ( Charon.Mit.Edu ) وذلك لأن الأسم ( Rtfm..Mit.Edu ) هو مرادف ( Alias ) (Chcron.Mit.Edv ) وعملية إستخدام المرادفات هى عملية شائعة فى الأنتر نت لانها تساعدنا على إستخدام أسماء يسهل تذكرها.

والسطر الثانى يوضح أسم الخادم ( Server ) وكذلك رقم النسخه.

أما السطر الأخير فأنه يعرض توصيف المستخدم ( User ID ) فـى الحاسـب البعيـد تقيمه ميدئيه ( Default ) حتى تكتب مكانها توصيف المستخدم الخاص بك وفـى هـذة الحاله يمكن كتابة كلمة ( Anonymous ) لاأستخدام خدمه ( Anonymovs FTP ) وذلك كالأتى .

وسوف ترى فى هذه الحالة الرساله التاليه.

331guest Login Ok Send E-Mail Address As Password 
 Password


وعند إدخال كلمة المرور وهى عنوان البريد الألكترونى للمستخد تظهر الرساله كالأتى :


230 Guest Login OK Access Restriction Apply
Ftp>


وهذا يعنى أنك دخلت فى الشبكه ويمكنك إستخدام ( Anonymous ).
والسطر الثانى فى الرسالة السابقه هو ( Prompt ) الخاص ببرنامج ( FTP ) وهذا يعنى البرنامج جاهز لإدخال الأمر إليه من خلال مشيرة الأدخال. وهناك أوامر متعددة للبرنامج ومنها الأمر ؟ الذى يؤدى إلى عرض قائمة بكل الأوامر المتاحه والجدول التالى يوضح هذة الأوامر :


Send	Proxy	Macdef	Cr	!
Status	Sendport	Mdelet	Delet	$
Struct	Put	Mdir	Debug	Account
Sunique	Pwd	Mget	Dir	Append
Tenex	Quit	Mkdir	Disconnect	 ASCII
Trace	Quote	Mls	Form	Bell8
Type	Recv	Mode	Get	Binary
User	Remotehelp	Mput	Glob	Bye
Verbose	Rename	Nmap	Hash	Case
?	Reset	Ntrans	Help	Cd
	Rmdir	Open	Lcd	Cdup
	Runique	Prompt	Is	Close​


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*



ومن هذه الأوامرالتالية.

 Open  الذى يستخدم فى فتح الأتصال مع الحاسب البعيد . 

Close  يؤدى أنهاء الأتصال يأخذ الحاسبات وفتح الأتصال بحاسب أخر .

وهناك أوامر آخرى فى برنامج ( FTP ) خاصه بالفهارس (Directory ) .

الفهرس الذى تكون قيه يسمى الفهــــرس الحالى ( Current Directory ) أو الفهرس العامل ( Working Directory ) وبمجرد الربط مع الحاسب أخر يصبح هناك فهرسان عاملان فى نفس الوقـت احدهما فى الحاسب البعيد والأخر فى حاسبك. 

وتكون فى البدايه واقفا على الفهرس الأصلى ( Root Directory ) ويمكنـك الأنتقـال إلى فهـرس آخر بأستخدام أمر.

 ( Cd ) وهو أختصار ( Change Directory ). 

ويتم ذلك بكتابه الأمر ( Cd ) وبعده أسم الفهرس المراد الأنتقال إليه ثم الضغط على مفتاح الإدخال. فمثلاً إذا أردت الإنتقال إلى فهـــرس ( / Pub/Usenet/News ) يتم كتابةالأتى .

Cd/Pub/Usenet/News 

وفى أى وقت يمكنك عرض أسم الفهر العامل(Directory Working ) فى الحاسب البعيد وذلك بأستخدام أمر ( Pwd ) أى (Directory Working Print ) .

وهنـاك أوامر يمكن إستخدامها فى عملية ( Downlood ) الملفات إلى حاسبك ( نسخ ) فالأمر (get )، ( mget ) أختصار ( Multiple Get ) أى ينسخ أكثر من ملف فى نفس الوقت.

ويمكنـك إستخدام الأمر ( get ) ويليه أسم الملف البعيد ثم يليه الإسم الذى تريدة أعطاءة للملف بعد نسخه على حاسبك.

Get Filel File2

وسوف يعطيك رسالة تعنى أن الملف جارى نسخه على حاسبك.

ويستخدم الأمر ( mget ) عندما تريد نسخ أكثر من ملف فى نفس الوقت ولتنفيذ ذلك فانك تكتب الأمر يليه أسماء الملفات المطلوب نسخها وسوف يتم نسخها بنفس الأسماء.

مثال.

                                      Mget Filel Filel2 Filele3

ويمكنك إستخدام الحرفى الشامل لنسخ جميع الملفات التى تبدا بحرف معين .

Mget Fi


ملاحظه .

ونلاحظ أننا من الممكن أن نضغط على ملف من الملفات فيقوم النظام بعرضه أو يعطينا إمكانية نقل دون الحاجه لإستخدام Ftp المعروف وذلك لأن بعض برامج ( Browser ) تأتى وبها ملف خارجـى Ftp وغالبـاً ما يتـم نقله تلك الملفات بالإمتداد Zip أى أنها مضغوطـــــــه ( Compressed ) ثم يعاد فكه بإستخدام برنامج خاص بذلك ( Pkunzip ) أو ( Winzip ) وهو يساعدنا على فك أى ملف وأعادة تشغيله.

عند نقل ملفات ثنائية (Binary) وهى ملفات ليست نصيه مثل ملفات الصور ( Pictures ).

 فـإذا أرادت نقـل ملفات ثنائيـة (Binary ) فيجـب أن تغير برنامـج ( Ftp ) بذلك قبل أستخدم أمر ( Get ) وذلك باستخدام أمر (Binary ) وإذا أرت العودة إلى نسـخ ملفات نصيه يمكنك أستخدم الأمــر ( ASCII ) فمثلاً نقرض أنك تــريد نســـخ ملفات تحتوى علـى صـور ( Pictures ) .



خدمه المحادثه Talk .

هذه الخدمه تسمح لك بفتح خط إتصال بين حاسبك وحاسب آخر على الأنتر نت. ومن خلال هذا الخط نستطيع كتابة رسائل له وإستقبال رسائل منه ويستم هذا الأتصال حتى يقوم احدكما بإغلاق الخط. أى أن هناك حديث معقود بينك وبين المستخدم الآخر من خلال الحاسب. 

والشئ العظيم فى ذلك أن التحدث يتم فى نفس الوقت دون تداخل بين الرسائل المرسله منك والرسائل المستقبله من المستخدم الأخر وذلك مهما كان بعد المستخدم عنك .

وعنما تتحدث إلي شخص آخر مـن خـلال الأنترنـت فان الاتصـال يتم بواسطة برنامـج يسمى( Talk Daemon ).

ولاجراء المحادثة تكتب الأمر ( Talk ) متبوعاً بعنوان الحاسب الذى تريد الأتصال به . بغرض أن عنوان الصديق الذى تريد التحدث معه هو ( Rick ) والمرتبط بالحاسب المضيف ( Tsi.Com ) فانك تكتب الامر التالى .

Talk Rick@Tsi.Com

ويقوم البرنامج بارسال رسالة غلى الحاسب الخاص بصديقك تخبرة من خلالها انك تريد الحديث معه. وفى هذه الحالة ما على صديقك غلى تنفيذ الأمر التالى.

Talk: Hcrley@ Fozzball.Ucsb.Edv

وإذا كان الحاسب الخاص بصديقك لايستجيب فان البرنامج يستمر فى ارسال الرساله إليه كل عشر ثوانى تقريباً تظهر أمامك رساله تقول. 

Ringing Your Party Again

واذا أردت الاتصال بشخص اخر مرتبط بنفس الحاسب المضيف الذى ترتبط به فانك فى هذة الحاله تكتب الامر وتحدد فقط تعريف المستخدم ( User Id ) الخاص به دون كتابة باقى العنوان.


وعندما يقوم البرنامج بعمل الاتصال مع شخص آخر فأنك سوف ترى الرسالة التالية .

[Connection Established ]

ويقوم بعد ذلك البرنامج برسم خط أفقى في وسط الشاشة يقسمها الي نصف علوي ونصف سفلي . وكل ما تكتبه يظهر في النصف العلوي وما يكتبه الاخر يظهر في النصف السفلي . ويمكنك ان تكتب انت وصديقك في نفس الوقت وتظهر الكتابة علي الحاسبين ايضا في نفس الوقت .

وهناك الان برامج جاهزة تعمل تحت بيئة الويندوز سهلة الاستخدام واكثر جاذبيه من الأسلوب السابق وكلها معتمده على نظام القوائم ونستطيع إنزال هذه البرامج من على شبكة الانترنت ومن هذه البرامج برنامج ( Freetel ) المشهور والذى فيه نستطيع أن نتحدث مع شخصاً آخر على الأنترنت وهذه البرامج لها جاذبيه خاصه نظراً لسهولة أستخدامها وأسلوب العمل بها .


خدمة  WEB 

هي أداة تسمح لك بالبحث خلال كميات ضخمه من المعلومات بطريقه سريعه ودقيقه للوصول غلى معلومات معينه . 

وهو أكثر مرونه حيث يعتمد على مايسمى ( Hypertext ) فى الوصول إلى المعلومات والمقصود (Hypertext  ) هو النص المرتبط ببيانات آخرى بـمعنى أن ( Mouse ) عندما يقف فوق كلمه معينه يتحول شكله إلى شكل اليد ويأدى ذلك إلى الإنتقال إلى شاشات جديده محتويه على معلومات جديده . 

ومع الإنتقال من شاشه إلى أخرى بهذه الطريقه يتم الوصول إلى المعلومات المطلوبه .


ماهو  WEB ؟

بدأ ظهور ( WEB ) فى أواخر الثمانينيات فى أحد المعامل فى سويسرا . كأداة يستخدمها العلماء لنشر النصوص الفائقه (Hypertext ) والبحث في وثائق معقده داخل شبكة الأنترنت وتساعد روابط النص فى ( Web ) فى تتبع الأفكار والموضوعات من صفحة آخرى بصرف النظر عما إذا كانت هــذه الصفحـه مخــزنه فى نفـس الحاسب والمسـمى خادم ( Web Server  ) أوموزعه على خدمات أخري منشره فى أنحاء العالم. 

وقد بدأ  ناشروا ( Web ) فى أنشاء صفحات ( Web ) والخاصه بهم بأستخدام مايسمى بلغة ترميز النـص الفائـق ( HTML-Hyperyext Markup Language ) ويدعـم هـذه اللغـه ( Hyper Link  ) ، والروسومات عالية الجوده والصوت والصوره وتسمح لمصممى الصفحات بتهية النصوص فى شكل هرمى مثل تنظيم العناوين ورؤوس الصفحات  الموضوعات ثم نص الموضوع .

ومنذ عام 1993 تم أصدار عدة نسخ من ( HTML ) كما أن الإصدار رقم ( 3 ) والذى يوفر قدره هائله فى التعامل مع الوثائق الضائعة والتعرف على الجداول وتعريف إنسياب النصوص حول الصور والمعادلات الرياضيه والقـوائم الخاصه وتضمين الجداول فى الوثيقه ........

وقد أظهر آخر الإحصائيات عن نمو الشبكه ( Web ) أن كل عشرة أيام يتضاعف عدد الحاسبات التى تزود بمعلومات شبكة ( Web ) أي بنسبة (1%) يومياً ويأتى هذا النمو غير العادى بعد مرور أقل من خمسة سنوات من تطوير شبكة ( Web ) .

وهكذا نجد ملايين من الأشخاص ورجال الأعمال يتسابقون للإستفاده من مميزات ( Web ) وذلك أنه نظام متميز للحصول على المعلومات على شبكة الإنترنت فبستخدام برامج عــرض ( Web ) والتى تسمى ( Web Browsers ) تستطيع الحصول على نصوص خاصه تحتوى على صور ورسومات وأصوات وترتبط هذة النصوص ببعضها بروابط فائقه ( HyperLink ) يصرف النظر عن أماكن تخزين هذه النصوص فهى غالباً ماتكون موزعه فى العديد من أجهزة الحاسبات المربوطه بشبكة الأنترنت المنشورة فى جميع أنحاء العالم .


إستخدام Web  

مثل كل مصادر الأنترنت فأن Web تستخدم نظام الخادم / العميل . وعلى المستخدم أستعمال برنامج من أحد البرامج التى تنتمى إلى مايسمـى عـارض (Web Browser ) كنافذة للولوج إلى ( Web ) . 

وتستطيع هذة العارضات الولوج إلى خدمات الشبكه ومصادرها بكفـاءة عاليه . 

وكذلك تستطيــع مــن خلال هـذه ( Browesr ) الاتصال بخدم ( Web ) الذى يتيــح العديــد من الوثائق الفائقة ( Hypertext ) . 

وهناك العديد من (  Web Servers) فى الشبكه وكل Server  يهتم بمجال معين . على سبيل المثال الخادم الموجود فى أحد شركات الكمبيوتر العاملة ( Microsoft ) يضم العديد من المنتجـات وكل مـا هـو جديـد تقدمـه الشـركة وكذلك آخر أخبار الشركه . 

وكل ( Browsers ) الأن تعتمد على أن لها واجهة رسوميه (  Graphic User Interface) ويمكن استخدام ( Mouse ) .

ويتم فيها اظهار الروابط ( Links  ) فى صور مضيئه ( Highlighted ) ولكي يستفيد المرء بصورهة كاملة من الطبيعه البيانيه( Web ) يجب أن يكون مرتبطاً أرتباطاً وثيقــاً وفوريـاً بالشبكه عــن طـريــق بروتوكول يعرف باســــــم ( SLIP-Serial Link Internet Protocol ) أو بروتوكول ( PPP-Point To Point Protocol ) .


الجهاز الخادم للويب Web Server 

يعتبر خادم الوب عملية خلفيه يطلق عليها بروتوكول تحويل النص الفائق (Hypertext Transfer Protocol HTTP-) وهذا البروتوكول يقوم بتحميل نسخه أقل قوة من بروتوكول تحويل الملفات ( Ftp ) وذلك من اجـل استخدامه فى تحميل تحويل الملفات عبر الشبكه.

 وعلـى ذلك فأنـت لست فى حاجه هنا لاستخـدام ( Ftp  ) الشهير لان الوب توفر ذلك ولعلك ستلاحظ عند العمل عليها ان هناك العديد من الملفات التى تبدأ بالحروف HTTP://

ولقد تم تطويرحزم البرامج التى تعمل على الأنترنت لتقدم كل شئ من خدمات الانترنت فى حزمه واحدة وبشكل مبسط .

 ( URL - Uniform Resource Locator  )

يوجد شكل ثابت لأى عنوان على الأنترنت ونريداستعراضه من خلال ( Web ) وهو كالآتي.

http:// WWW.Directovy.Net/Dir/Directory.Htm

http- Hypertext Transfer Protocol

WWW-World Wide Web.


أدوات الويب Web

تم إصدار أول برنامج للـويب ( Browser ) فى أو آخر سنه 1993 وكان اسم هذا البرنامج ( Mosaic ) كبرنامـج مجانـى متـاح للجميـع ويقـوم بترجمة لغـة ( HTML ) إلى صفحات ( Web ) جديدة ومتضاعفه- وبزيادة عدد المستخدمين على الأنترنت ويمكن لبرنامج  Mosaic هو الأداه العملاقه علي شبكة الانترنت ويمكن لبرنامج Mosaic  تحويل النصوص على شبكة الأنترنت إلى صور فوتوغرافيه ملونه واعمال فنيه مع الصوت والفيديو . 

ويستطيع مستخدمى الوب ان يشاهد صور حيه من متحف اللوفر وان يعرض آخر صور تم التقاطها بواسطة وكالة الفضاء الأمريكيه وبواسطة التليسكوب. 

أو ان يستمعوا إلى حفل موسقى أقيم فى هولندا . بالإضافه إلى إستعراض فرص عمل متوفرة فى المانيا.

وبعد مدة من ظهور Mosaic أصبح الأن مجرد واحد من عارضات الوب العديدة فى بيئه الويندوز وظهرت برامج آخرى قادره على تقديم بجانب عرض صفحات الوب ، خدمات " الانترنت آخرى مثل البريد الألكترونى ( E-Mail ) والجوفر ( Gopher ) وبرتوكول نقل الملفات ( FTP ) وإمكانية قراءة مجموعات الأخبار وخدمات المعلومات ( Wais ) .

ولإستخدام هذه الأدوات الجديده يحتاج المستخدم إلى برامج أتصالات خاصه تدعم برتوكول ( TCP/IP  ).

ومن أشهر Web Browsers 

1- Netscape

2- Internet Explorer

3- Mosaic

4- Opera

5- Tango

ومع هذه البرامج الحديده التى تطورها الشركات التجاريه علت الصيحات وكثر الحديث عن طريق المعلومات السريعه ( Information Super Heighway ) التي ستتيح للجميع تقريباً امكانية الدخول إلى المعلومات المتوفره على شبكة الأنترنت للتسويق أو ارسال بريد ألكترونى أو البحث عن طريق النصوص وإسترجاعها والوصول إلى قواعد البيانات والأخبار الألكترونيه. وبعض النظر عن المسافه الشاسعه فأن طرق المعلومات السريع سيفتح المجال امام نطاق عريض من التطبيقات مثل المشاركة فى موارد المعلومات والتعليم التعاونى والفصول التعليميه عبر شبكة الأنترنت والمكينات الرقميه.........

ولقد تحولت الأنترنت إلى آحدى أهم وسائل نشر المنج المعلوماتى بصورة اقتصاديه وقد فرضت سيطرتها على قطاع المال والأعمال والصناعه والخدمات والتعليم والقطاع المنزلى ايضا مما تقدم من برنامج خدماتيه وترفيهيه .

وفيما يلى سوف نشرح أهم وأشهر البرامج المستخدمه ( Netscape ) 


برنامج  Netscape 

هذا الجزء هو يعتبر أهم جزء وأهم مما سبق وهو البرنامج الذى يتيح لك الدخول إلى معظم موارد الأنترنت والتعامل معها بسهوله ويسر وهو برنامج ( Netscape ) أصدار له الأن هو ( Netscape 4.0 ) وهو من انتاج شركة ( Netscape ) وفى هذا البرنامج يتم دمج كل من خدمات الأنتر نت مع بعضها البعض مثل Web والبريد الألكتروني ( E- Mail ) ومجموعات النقاش ( Disscusion Group ) والدردشه ( Chat ) وخدمات نقل الملفات   ( FTP ) فى حزمة متكامله ويسمح هذا البرنامج بمشاركة المعلومات بين المستخدمين من خلال بيئه واحدة سهله الإستخدام.​


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*




الغوص فى بحر المعلومات .

يسمح لك ( Netscape ) بالوصول السريع إلى المعلومات التى تتراوح بين النسخ الحديث وبين البرامج والمعلومات عن السلع ( Products ) والمعلومات الماليه للشركات أو شراء السلع بأستخدام كارت الائتمان ( Credit Card ) من احد المتاجر التى تتعامل مع الأنترنت .

ومن خلال ( Netscape ) يمكنك توفير نكليف الطباعة من خلال النشر الالكتروني للمعلومات علي مسـتوى العـالم. 

فـاذا كان عمـلاؤك يستخدمـون ( Netscape ) فى الوصـول على الخادم ( Server ) الخاص بشركتك .

فان المعلومات الخاصه بشركتك يتم تصديرها بطريقه مباشره ولن تحتاج إلى اعادة طباعة المعلومات الحديثه وارسالها إلى العملاء. 

هذه المعلومات المنقوله يمكن ان تشمل اى نوع من البيانات التى تضمن ( Text ) ورسومات ( Graphic ) أو ( Video ) أو( Sound ) والتى تمثل في مجموعتها. بيئة أو ساط متعددة ( Multimedia ) .

وإذا كنت تريد شركه صغيرة فيمكنك أن تحقق تواجداً في الأنترنت بكتابة صفحه خاصة بك على الوب ( Web ) ثم باستخدام ( Netscape ) يكون لعملائك دخول مباشر عليك وعلى شريكتك وعلى منتجاتك وأحدث معلومات خاصة بها .

ويوفـر ( Netscape ) واجهـة موحـدة تعمل مـن خـلال برنامـج ( Windows ) . 

ولأن ( Netscape ) متقـدم فنياً وشائع الاستخدام فأن هذا يؤكد انك سوف تكون قادر على الوصول إلى أنواع متعددة من المعلومات مهما كانت معقدة .

يعتبر برنامج ( Netscape ) أقوى واسرع برنامج على الانترنت يتميز بالخصائص الأتيه .

• التعامل المتعدد ( Multiple ) مع أشكال مختلفه من المعلومات حيث يعمل مع النص (Text  ) والصور ( Imeges ) والملفات التى يتم تحميلها على الشبكه .

• ويوفر البرنامج امكانية لتدفق ملفات الوثائق والفيديو والصوت. 

• يسمح بالتعامل السريع والقوى مع الأوساط المتعددة.

• يتعامل بكفاءة مع الملفات المضغوطه.

• امكانية استدعاء البريد الالكتروني من خلال ( Netscape ) حيث يتم دمج وظائف البريد الالكترونى بحيث لاتصبح مجرد ( Drag & Drop ) بل تتضمن مجموعه جديدة من الوظائف .


التكامل مع ميكروسوفت ويندوز.

يوفر برنامج( Netscape ) تكاملاً مع ( Win ) ويتضمن الخصائص الأضافيه الأتيه .

1-يتضمن خاصية الربط صفحات الوب ( Web Pages ).

2- يتيح البرنامج استخدام نظام البريد الالكترونى الخاص ببرنامج ( Win ) كبديل لنظام البريد الالكترونى الخاص بالانترنت .

3- يتيح اجراء عمليات ( Drag&Drop ) مع ملفات النظام .

4- يتيح الارتباط بنظام الشبكه الخاص ببرنامج ( Win ) .


ويوفر ايضا برنامج  Netscape خصائص فنيه آخرى منها.

1- يدعم عمليه نقل الملفات Ftp سواء خلال ارسالها أو استقبالها.

2- يدعم نظام قوى للعلامات الحاكمه ( Bookmarks ) الذى يؤدى إلى سهولة تخزين بيانات المواقع ( Sites ) التى يتم الاتصال بها كثيراً.

3- يدعم الوثائق الديناميكيه ( Dynamic Documemts ) حيث يستطيع ( Server ) دفع أى معلـومات حديثه غلى بعض الوثائق مثل خرائط الطقس ( Weather Map  ) ومعدلات المخزون .

4- يدعم انظمة الصوت AV،AIFF .


كيفية تجهيز الحاسب للعمل على Web ؟

يحتاج المستخدم على بعض التجهيزات للوصول على Web.

1- جهاز حاسب يعمـل عليـه نظـام (MS-Windows ) ومعه موديم لاتقل سرعته عن 14.400 ب/ث.

2- حساب انترنت ( Internet Account ) يسمح بالدخول على الشبكه بواسطه بروتوكول ( Ppp ) أو ( SLIP ) .

3- بـرنامج الأتصال مع أى من البروتوكولات السابقه مثل ( Tcpman ) وهـذا البرنامـج فى بيئه ( Win3.1 ) فقط أما فى بيئه ( Win95 ) فلست فى حاجه اليه.
​


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*




مشاهدة الانترنت 

لكى تشاهد الانترنت لابد من ان تحضر صفحات الانترنت على شاشة الحاسب الخاصة بك .

وكما تم تعريف الانترنت من قبل فأن الانترنت هو عبارة عن تجميع للمعلومات ويتم تخزينها فى حاسبات موجودة عبر العالم . 

ومعظم المعلومات على شبكة الانترنت منظمة فى طريقة صفحات ( Pages ) . 

وعندما تحضر أحد صفحات الانترنت على شاشة الحاسب الخاص بك فأنك سوف تعرف محتويات الصفحة وتكون لك القدرة على أختيار صفحات كثيرة أخرى متاحة على الانترنت .

وتوجد بعض الصفحات على الانترنت غنية بالالوان والتوضيحات الرسومية وقادرة على أحضار بعض الاصوات والافلام أى متعددة الاوساط ( Multimedia ) . 

وبعض الصفحات الاخرى تكون غير جذابه ولا تحتوى على أى توضيحات أو رسومات .

وتستطيع ان تتحرك من صفحة الى آخرى فقط بالضغـط علـى احـد مفاتيـح الـماوس ( Cliking Your Mouse ) علـى أحد الكلمات ( Highlighted ) أو أحد الصور وذلك لأحضار اى صفحات من المعلومات الاخرى . 

ونلاحظ ان الصفحات المجودة على شبكة الانترنت كلها متصلة مع بعضها البعض . 

وهنا يمكن اظهار المعلومات على صفحات الانترنت وذلك من خلال ظهور معلومات فى الصفحة الحالية ثم التفاصيل الاكثر تكون موجودة فى الصفحات التالية .

ويتم تصميم هذه الصفحات على الانترنت باستخدام الفنون والالوان والصور والصوت والصور المتحركة والنمـاذج ويتم ربـط هـذه الصفحات والتى تكون موزعة أنحاء العالم . 

وتستطيع بأستخدام ( Netscape ) ان تتعرف او تكشف صفحات الويب ( Web Pages ) وهناك صفحات على الانترنت غنية بالأوساط المتعددة ( Multimedia ).

بالاضافة الى صفحات آخرى غالبا تحتـوى علـى بيانـات نصيـة فقـط . ويوجـد عديـد من خدمـات الانترنت مثـل المجموعات ( News Group ) ، البريد الالكترونى .

كل هذه الخدمات يمكن الاستفادة منها عن طريق استخدام ( Netscape ) الذى يحتوى على كل هذه الخدمات فى برنامج واحد . 

استخدامك لبرنامج ( Netscape ) يجعل عملية استكشافك للأنترنت وللمعلومات التى عليها اكثر انتاجية وكفاءة . 

ويحتوى برنامج Netscape على مجموعة من الخصائص التى تجعله سهل الحصول على معلومات من خلاله من هذه الخصائص ( Bookmark ) ليحتوى على الصفحات المفضلة عندك ، وكذلك استعراض الصفحات التى تم رؤيتها فى الجلسة الواحدة .

لكى تفهم كيف يتم حفظ المعلومات على شبكة الانتر نت فى أماكن وحيدة بمعنى أنها لكل صفحة عنوان وحيد على الانترنت وهذا العنوان يسمى ( Uniform Resource Locator - URL ) وكل صفحـة لهـا عنـوان وحيـد وذلك مثـل الافـراد . 

وليسـت الصفحـات فقـط التى لها ( Unique URL ) ولكن أيضا لكل الصور أيضا لها ( Unique URL ) ويمكن الوصول الى الصفحات والصور وذلك بأعطاء الحاسب ( URL ) الخاصة بهذه الصفحات أو الصور .

ومن هنا فأن ( Netscape ) يعطى أمكانيات عديدة ومختلفة لأدخال URL الى الحاسب مباشرة وذلك أما من خلال.

1- ******** Text Field .

2- File/Open ******** Menu .

وهناك بعض الامثلة عن URL .

HTTP://Home.Netscape.Com/Index.Htm/

FTP://FTP.Netscape.Com/Pub

NEWS:News.Announce.Newusers 



ونلاحظ ان URL يتكون من .

HTTP://Home.Netscape.Com/Index.Htm/

HTTP: Hyper Text Transfer Protocol .

FTP : File Transfer Protocol .

NEWS : Protocol Used By Usenet News Groups .

GOPHER : Other Transfer Protocol .

والمكون الثانى هو اسم الخادم وحيث أنه لكل جهاز كمبيوتر يعمل كخادم على الشبكة اسم وحيد مثل ( Home.Netscape.Com  ) . 

والمكون الثالث هو اسم ( Path ) ليعرف اسم المكان الذى تم تخزين عليه البيانات فى صورة ملف من النوع ( html ) . ​


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*




خدمات آخرى على الأنتر نت 

1- خدمه التقصى او البحث  Finger Service .

تقدم معظم حاسبات الانترنت خدمه مجانيه تسمح لك بالسؤال عن معلومات عن مستخدم معين. 

وهذة الخدمه تسمى ( Finger ) فيمكن ان تقول (Finger alhor @Idsc.Gov.Eg ) بمعنى ابحث عن ( alhor ) وتعتمد هـذه الخدمه علـى ان كل مستخـدم فى الأنترنت له رقم شخصى ( Userid ) ومن خلال هذا الرقم الشخصى تستطيع الاتصال بالحاسب الخاص به ومعرفة معلومات عن هذا المستخدم تتضمن اسمه وعنوانه وتليفونه......

وهذه الخدمه متاحه ايضا من خلال ( Web ) تستطيع ان تبحث عن البريد الالكترونى لاى شخص على الانتر نت .

2- خدمة مجموعات المناقشه Usenet.

كلمة ( Usenet ) تمثل الحروف الأولى من ( Users Net Work )وهى احد اهم موارد الانترنت . والمقصود بها مجموعات المناقشه ( Discussion Grap ) التى يستطيع مستخدم الأنترنت الدخول اليها وتقدم اى استفسارات وطلب اى معلومات .

وفى نفس الوقت تقدم اى معلومات يوى المستخدم انها مفيده لمجموعة المناقشه حتى تستفيد منها باقى المجموعه. 

وتحتوى الانترنت على المختلفه التى تغطى تقريبا معظم مجالات الحياة ومن الممكن استخدام هذه الامكانيه من خلال ( Web ).

3- خدمه الدروشه الجماعيه Relay Chat .

هذه الخدمة هو صوره اخرى من خدمه المحادثه ( Talk ) ولكنها أكثر مرونه لانها تتيح لك التحدث بطريقة مباشره ( On- Line ) مع مجموعة من الاشخاص فى نفس الوقت .

 اى انك تستطيع من خلال هذه الخدمات المشاركه فى محادثه عامه تشمل مجموعة كبيرة من الاشخاص 
تخيل أنك هناك في جمع مميز من الناس يجتمعون في مكان واحد وإنك تقف في مكان واحد مع مجموعة من الناس الذين يتبادلون عدة أحاديث فإن ماتقوله يكون مسموعاً لباقي المجموعة كما يمكنك سماع مايقوله الآخرين.

4- خدمة  Gopher.

Gopher  هو خدمة من خدمات الإنتر نت الشائعة الاستعمال وهو يعتمد علي عرض قوائم تستطيع خلالها معالجة أي معلومات وإستخدام أي موارد داخل الإنتر نت . 

وهو يتميز بالوجهه الجرافيكية السهلة المبينة علي القوائم الموجودة في جميع المواقع .

5- المجلات الإلكترونية .

تضمن الإنترنت مجموعة متنوعة من المجالات الالكترونية وبعض هذه المجالات المتخصصة في مجالات محددة وبعضها الآخر ذات طابع شعبي أو عام .

6- الألعاب Games.

رغم أن Games موجودة ومتوفرة بالنسبة للأي حاسب شخصي دون الحاجة الي الإنترنت . ولاكن الألعاب من خلال الإنترنت تتميز بالتنوع الشديد الذي يتبع لك ممارسة أي لعبة مهما كانت ميولك كما أن مصادر هذه الألعاب متعددة من خلال شبكة الإنترنت . 

فمثلاً من خلال (Anonymus Ftp) يمكنك إنزال (Download) أي لعبة علي جهازك .


نبذه تاريخيه عن الانترنت .

1969 وضعت أول اربعة نقاط إتصال ARPANET فى جامعة امريكيه منتقاه بعنايه.

1972 أول عرض عام لشبكة ARPANET  فى مؤتمر فى العاصمه الامريكيه واشطن .

1973 اضافة النرويج وانجلترا الى الشبكه .انها الان شبكه عالميه.

1974 نشر تفاصيل برتوكول التحكم بالنقل ( TCP ) وهى احدى التتقنيات التى حددت الانترنت.

1977 اصبحت شركة " DEC " أول شركه كمبيوتر تبتدع موقع للانترنت خاص بها.

1983 فى الاول من يناير اصبح TCP/IP برتوكولا معياريا لشبكة ARPANET .

1984 أخذت مؤسسـه العلوم العالميه الامريكيه NFS على عاتقها مسئولية تطوير ARPANET .

1985 اصبحت شركة " DEC " اول شركة كمبيوتر تسجل ملميه الانتر نت الخاصه بها .

1986 ظهور برتوكول ( NNTP- NETWORK News Transfer Protcol ).

1990 تم إغلاق ( ARPANET ) وبداية الانترنت الأكثر شيوعاً.

1991 جامعة مينيسوتا الأمريكيه تقدم " Gopher " وهو برنامج لأسترجاع المعلومات .

1992 مؤسسة ( CERN ) تقدم ( Hypertexe ) أدى لتطور ( World Wide Web ).

1993 الأصدار الاول من Mosaic وقد تبعه الاخرون.

1994 مرور 25 عام على ميلاد ( ARPANET ) أى ربع قرن .

1995 لقد تحول النمو الى انفجار مع نهاية العام اتصل بشبكة الانترنت 6 مليون جهاز خادم.

1996 اصبح الانترنت والويب كلمة متداوله فى العالم .

وأخذا الأنترنت فى التطور إلى يومنا هذا كل يوم فى جديد.​


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*




بعض الحقائق عن شبكة الانتر نت 

حسب احصائيات اكتوبر 2006

• يوجد 2.4 مليار مستخدم على شبكة الانتر نت .

• يوجد 2.2 مليار كمبيوتر على الشبكه.

• عدد المستخدمين يزداد بمعدل 100% فى السنه الواحده.


من هم مستخدمى الأنتر نت 

• ذكور بنسبه 70% 

• إناث بنسبة 30% 


حسب الاعمار السنيه

• 18-35 سنه   54% 

• 36-55 سنه 34%

• أقل من 18 سنه 32.7% 


حسب درجات التأهيل العلمى

• درجة البكالوريوس 37%

• درجة التخرج المختلفه 27%

• درجة الثانويه العامه 22%

• أقل من ذلك 14%


حسب الحاله الإجتماعيه 

• أعزب 54%

• متزوج 46%


حسب درجة الكفائه والخبره   

• مديرون واحصائيون 42%

• طلبه 23%

• فنيين 19%

• اكاديميين 8%

• اخرى 8%


حسب هدف الأستخدام

• باحثين 36%

• تسليه 27.9%

• بيع / تسويق / اتصالات 29.6%


حسب أستخدام التطبيقات المتاحه على الأنترنت

• WWW 59.2%

• E-Mail 23.5%

• آخرى 17.3 %


لغة الأنترنت

الأختصارات

Glossary of Internet Terms


• Asymmetric Digital Sub***iber Line

A method for moving data over regular phone lines.  An ADSL circuit is much faster than a regular phone connection, and the wires coming into the sub***iber&#146;s premises are the same (copper) wires used for regular phone service. An ADSL circuit must be configured to connect two specific ********s, similar to a leased line.
A commonly discussed configuration of ADSL would allow a sub***iber to receive data (download) at speeds of up to 1.544 megabits (not megabytes) per second, and to send (upload) data at speeds of 128 kilobits per second. Thus the &#147;Asymmetric&#148; part of the acronym. 
Another commonly discussed configuration would be symmetrical: 384 Kilobits per second in both directions. In theory ADSL allows download speeds of up to 9 megabits per second and upload speeds of up to 640 kilobits per second. ADSL is often discussed as an alternative to ISDN, allowing higher speeds in cases where the connection is always to the same place.


• Applet

A small Java program that can be embedded in an HTML page. Applets differ from full-fledged Java applications in that they are not allowed to access certain resources on the local computer, such as files and serial devices (modems, printers, etc.), and are prohibited from communicating with most other computers across a network. The current rule is that an applet can only make an Internet connection to the computer from which the applet was sent.



• Archie

A tool (software) for finding files stored on anonymous FTP sites.  You need to know the exact file name or a substring of it.


• ARPANet

(Advanced Research Projects Agency Network) -- 
The precursor to the Internet.  Developed in the late 60&#146;s and early 70&#146;s by the US Department of Defense as an experiment in wide-area-networking that would survive a nuclear war.


• ASCII

(American Standard Code for Information Interchange)  
This is the de facto world-wide standard for the code numbers used by computers to represent all the upper and lower-case Latin letters, numbers, punctuation, etc.  There are 128 standard ASCII codes each of which can be represented by a 7 digit binary number:  0000000 through 1111111.


• Backbone 

A high-speed line or series of connections that forms a major pathway within a network.  The term is relative as a backbone in a small network will likely be much smaller than many non-backbone lines in a large network.


• Bandwidth

How much stuff you can send through a connection.  Usually measured in bits-per-second.  A full page of English text is about 16,000 bits.  A fast modem can move about 15,000 bits in one second.  Full-motion full-***een video would require roughly 10,000,000 bits-per-second, depending on compression.


• Baud

In common usage the baud rate of a modem is how many bits it can send or receive per second.  Technically, baud is the number of times per second that the carrier signal shifts value - for example a 1200 bit-per-second modem actually runs at 300 baud, but it moves 4 bits per baud (4 x 300 = 1200 bits per second).


• Bulletin Board System

A computerized meeting and announcement system that allows people to carry on discussions, upload and download files, and make announcements without the people being connected to the computer at the same time.  There are many thousands (millions?) of BBS&#146;s around the world, most are very small, running on a single IBM clone PC with 1 or 2 phone lines.  Some are very large and the line between a BBS and a system like CompuServe gets crossed at some point, but it is not clearly drawn.


• BITNET

(Because it’s time Network)
A network of educational sites separate from the Internet, but e-mail is freely exchanged between BITNET and the Internet.  Listservs, the most popular form of e-mail discussion groups, originated on BITNET.  BITNET machines are usually main*****s running the VMS operating system, and the network is probably the only international network that is shrinking.


• Bits-Per-Second

A measurement of how fast data is moved from one place to another.  A 28.8 modem can move 28,800 bits per second.


• Browser

A Client program (software) that is used to look at various kinds of Internet resources.


• CGI

 (Common Gateway Interface) -- 
A set of rules that de***ibe how a Web Server communicates with another piece of software on the same machine, and how the other piece of software (the &#147;CGI program&#148 talks to the web server. Any piece of software can be a CGI program if it handles input and output according to the CGI standard. Usually a CGI program is a small program that takes data from a web server and does something with it, like putting the content of a form into an e-mail message, or turning the data into a database query. You can often see that a CGI program is being used by seeing &#147;cgi-bin&#148; in a URL, but not always.


• cgi-bin

The most common name of a directory on a web server in which CGI programs are stored. The &#147;bin&#148; part of &#147;cgi-bin&#148; is a shorthand version of &#147;binary&#148;, because once upon a time, most programs were refered to as &#147;binaries&#148;. In real life, most programs found in cgi-bin directories are text files -- ******s that are executed by binaries located elsewhere on the same machine.


• Client

A software program that is used to contact and obtain data from a Server software program on another computer, often across a great distance.  Each Client program is designed to work with one or more specific kinds of Server programs, and each Server requires a specific kind of Client. A Web Browser is a specific kind of Client.


• Cyberspace

Term originated by author William Gibson in his novel Neuromancer the word Cyberspace is currently used to de***ibe the whole range of information resources available through computer networks.


• Domain Name

The unique name that identifies an Internet site.  Domain Names always have 2 or more parts, separated by dots.  The part on the left is the most specific, and the part on the right is the most general.  A given machine may have more than one Domain Name but a given Domain Name points to only one machine.  For example, the domain names:
matisse.net
mail.matisse.net
workshop.matisse.net
can all refer to the same machine, but each domain name can refer to no more than one machine. Usually, all of the machines on a given Network will have the same thing as the right-hand portion of their Domain Names (matisse.net in the examples above).  It is also possible for a Domain Name to exist but not be connected to an actual machine.  This is often done so that a group or business can have an Internet e-mail address without having to establish a real Internet site.  In these cases, some real Internet machine must handle the mail on behalf of the listed Domain Name.


• Electronic Mail

Messages, usually text, sent from one person to another via computer.  E-mail can also be sent automatically to a large number of addresses (Mailing List).


• Ethernet

A very common method of networking computers in a LAN.  Ethernet will handle about 10,000,000 bits-per-second and can be used with almost any kind of computer.  


• Frequently Asked Questions

FAQs are ********s that list and answer the most common questions on a particular subject.  There are hundreds of FAQs on subjects as diverse as Pet Grooming and Cryptography.  FAQs are usually written by people who have tired of answering the same question over and over.


• Fiber Distributed Data Interface

A standard for transmitting data on optical fiber cables at a rate of around 100,000,000 bits-per-second (10 times as fast as Ethernet, about twice as fast as T-3).


• Finger 

An Internet software tool for locating people on other Internet sites.  Finger is also sometimes used to give access to non-personal information, but the most common use is to see if a person has an account at a particular Internet site.  Many sites do not allow incoming Finger requests, but many do.



• Fire Wall

A combination of hardware and software that separates a LAN into two or more parts for security purposes.


• File Transfer Protocol

A very common method of moving files between two Internet sites.  FTP is a special way to login to another Internet site for the purposes of retrieving and/or sending files.  There are many Internet sites that have established publicly accessible repositories of material that can be obtained using FTP, by logging in using the account name anonymous, thus these sites are called anonymous ftp servers.


• Gateway

The technical meaning is a hardware or software set-up that translates between two dissimilar protocols, for example Prodigy has a gateway that translates between its internal, proprietary e-mail format and Internet e-mail format.  Another, sloppier meaning of gateway is to de***ibe any mechanism for providing access to another system, e.g. AOL might be called a gateway to the Internet.


• Gigabyte

1000 Megabytes


• Gopher

A widely successful method of making menus of material available over the Internet.  Gopher is a Client and Server style program, which requires that the user have a Gopher Client program.  Although Gopher spread rapidly across the globe in only a couple of years, it has been largely supplanted by Hypertext, also known as WWW (World Wide Web).  There are still thousands of Gopher Servers on the Internet and we can expect they will remain for a while.


• hit

As used in reference to the World Wide Web, &#147;hit&#148; means a single request from a web browser for a single item from a web server; thus in order for a web browser to display a page that contains 3 graphics, 4 &#147;hits&#148; would occur at the server: 1 for the HTML page, and one for each of the 3 graphics.
&#147;hits&#148; are often used as a very rough measure of load on a server, e.g. &#147;Our server has been getting 300,000 hits per month.&#148;  Because each &#147;hit&#148; can represent anything from a request for a tiny ******** (or even a request for a missing ********) all the way to a request that requires some significant extra processing (such as a complex search request), the actual load on a machine from 1 hit is almost impossible to define.


• Home Page

Several meanings.  Originally, the web page that your browser is set to use when it starts up.  The more common meaning refers to the main web page for a business, organization, person or simply the main page out of a collection of web pages, e.g. &#147;Check out so-and-so&#146;s new Home Page.&#148;
Another sloppier use of the term refers to practically any web page as a &#147;homepage,&#148; e.g. &#147;That web site has 65 homepages and none of them are interesting.&#148


• Host

Any computer on a network that is a repository for services available to other computers on the network.  It is quite common to have one host machine provide several services, such as WWW and USENET.


• HTML

HyperText Markup Language
The coding language used to create Hypertext ********s for use on the World Wide Web.  HTML looks a lot like old-fashioned typesetting code, where you surround a block of text with codes that indicate how it should appear, additionally, in HTML you can specify that a block of text, or a word, is linked to another file on the Internet.  HTML files are meant to be viewed using a World Wide Web Client Program, such as Netscape or Mosaic.


• HTTP

(HyperText Transport Protocol) -- 
The protocol for moving hypertext files across the Internet.  Requires a HTTP client program on one end, and an HTTP server program on the other end.  HTTP is the most important protocol used in the World Wide Web (WWW).


• Hypertext

Generally, any text that contains links to other ********s - words or phrases in the ******** that can be chosen by a reader and which cause another ******** to be retrieved and displayed.


• IMHO

(In My Humble Opinion) -- 
A shorthand appended to a comment written in an online forum, IMHO indicates that the writer is aware that they are expressing a debatable view, probably on a subject already under discussion.  One of may such shorthands in common use online, especially in discussion forums.

• Internet

The vast collection of inter-connected networks that all use the TCP/IP protocols and that evolved from the ARPANET of the late 60&#146;s and early 70&#146;s.  The Internet now (July 1995) connects roughly 60,000 independent networks into a vast global internet.


• Intranet

A private network inside a company or organization that uses the same kinds of software that you would find on the public Internet, but that is only for internal use.
As the Internet has become more popular many of the tools used on the Internet are being used in private networks, for example, many companies have web servers that are available only to employees.


• IP Number

Internet Protocol Number
Sometimes called a dotted quad. A unique number consisting of 4 parts separated by dots, e.g.
165.113.245.2
Every machine that is on the Internet has a unique IP number - if a machine does not have an IP number, it is not really on the Internet.  Most machines also have one or more Domain Names that are easier for people to remember.


• IRC

Internet Relay Chat
Basically a huge multi-user live chat facility.   There are a number of major IRC servers around the world which are linked to each other.  Anyone can create a channel and anything that anyone types in a given channel is seen by all others in the channel.  Private channels can (and are) created for multi-person conference calls.


• Integrated Services Digital Network

Basically a way to move more data over existing regular phone lines.   ISDN is rapidly becoming available to much of the USA and in most markets it is priced very comparably to standard analog phone circuits.  It can provide speeds of roughly 128,000 bits-per-second over regular phone lines.  In practice, most people will be limited to 56,000 or 64,000 bits-per-second.


• Internet Service Provider

An institution that provides access to the Internet in some form, usually for money.


• Java

Java is a network-oriented programming language invented by Sun Microsystems that is specifically designed for writing programs that can be safely downloaded to your computer through the Internet and immediately run without fear of viruses or other harm to your computer or files.  Using small Java programs (called "Applets"), Web pages can include  functions such as animations, calculators, and other fancy tricks.
We can expect to see a huge variety of features added to the Web using Java, since you can write a Java program to do almost anything a regular computer program can do, and then include that Java program in a Web page.


• Java Development Kit

A software development package from Sun Microsystems that implements the basic set of tools needed to write, test and debug Java applications and applets


• Kilobyte

A thousand bytes.  Actually, usually 1024 (2^10) bytes.


• LAN

 Local Area Network
A computer network limited to the immediate area, usually the same building or floor of a building.


• Leased-line

Refers to a phone line that is rented for exclusive 24-hour, 7 -days-a-week use from your ******** to another ********.  The highest speed data connections require a leased line.


• Listserv

The most common kind of maillist, Listservs originated on BITNET but they are now common on the Internet.


• Login

Noun or a verb.  Noun:  The account name used to gain access to a computer system.  Not a secret (contrast with Password).
Verb:  The act of entering into a computer system, e.g. Login to the WELL and then go to the GBN conference.


• Maillist

or Mailing List A (usually automated) system that allows people to send e-mail to one address, whereupon their message is copied and sent to all of the other sub***ibers to the maillist.  In this way, people who have many different kinds of e-mail access can participate in discussions together.


• Megabyte

A million bytes.  A thousand kilobytes.


• Multipurpose Internet Mail Extensions

The standard for attaching non-text files to standard Internet mail messages. Non-text files include graphics, spreadsheets, formatted word-processor ********s, sound files, etc.
An email program is said to be MIME Compliant if it can both send and receive files using the MIME standard.
When non-text files are sent using the MIME standard they are converted (encoded) into text - although the resulting text is not really readable.
Generally speaking the MIME standard is a way of specifying both the type of file being sent (e.g. a Quicktimeپ video file), and the method that should be used to turn it back into its original form.
Besides email software, the  MIME standard is also universally used by Web Servers to identify the files they are sending to Web Clients, in this way new file formats can be accommodated simply by updating the Browsers&#146; list of pairs of MIME-Types and appropriate software for handling each type.


• Mirror

Generally speaking, &#147;to mirror&#148; is to maintain an exact copy of something. Probably the most common use of the term on the Internet refers to &#147;mirror sites&#148; which are web sites, or FTP sites that maintain exact copies of material originated at another ********, usually in order to provide more widespread access to the resource.
Another common use of the term &#147;mirror&#148; refers to an arrangement where information is written to more than one hard disk simultaneously, so that if one disk fails, the computer keeps on working without losing anything.


• Modem

 MOdulator, DEModulator
A device that you connect to your computer and to a phone line, that allows the computer to talk to other computers through the phone system.  Basically, modems do for computers what a telephone does for humans.


• Mosaic

The first WWW browser that was available for the Macintosh, Windows, and UNIX all with the same interface.  Mosaic really started the popularity of the Web.  The source-code to Mosaic has been licensed by several companies and there are several other pieces of software as good or better than Mosaic, most notably, Netscape.


• Multi-User Dungeon or Dimension

A (usually text-based) multi-user simulation environment.  Some are purely for fun and flirting, others are used for serious software development, or education purposes and all that lies in between.  A significant feature of most MUDs is that users can create  things that stay after they leave and which other users can interact with in their absence, thus allowing a world to be built gradually and collectively.


• Netiquette

The etiquette on the Internet.


• Netizen

Derived from the term citizen, referring to a citizen of the Internet, or someone who uses networked resources.  The term connotes civic responsibility and participation.


• Netscape

A  WWW Browser and the name of a company. The Netscape (tm) browser was originally based on the Mosaic program developed at the National Center for Supercomputing Applications (NCSA). 
Netscape has grown in features rapidly and is widely recognized as the best and most popular web browser. Netscape corporation also produces web server software.
Netscape provided major improvements in speed and interface over other browsers, and has also engendered debate by creating new elements for the HTML language used by Web pages -- but the Netscape extensions to HTML are not universally supported.
The main author of Netscape, Mark Andreessen, was hired away from the NCSA by Jim Clark, and they founded a company called Mosaic Communications  and soon changed the name to Netscape Communications Corporation.


• Network  

Any time you connect 2 or more computers together so that they can share resources, you have a computer network.  Connect 2 or more networks together and you have an internet.


• Newsgroup

The name for discussion groups on USENET.


• Networked Information Center

Generally,  any office that handles information for a network.  The most famous of these on the Internet is the InterNIC, which is where new domain names are registered.
Another definition:  NIC also refers to  Network Interface Card which plugs into a computer and
adapts the network interface to the appropriate standard.  ISA, PCI, and PCMCIA cards are all examples of NICs.


• NNTP

 Network News Transport Protocol
The protocol used by client and server software to carry USENET postings back and forth over a TCP/IP network.  If you are using any of the more common software such as Netscape, Nuntius, Internet Explorer, etc. to participate in newsgroups  then you are benefiting from an NNTP connection.


• Node

Any single computer connected to a network.


• Packet Switching

The method used to move data around on the Internet.  In packet switching, all the data coming out of a machine is broken up into chunks, each chunk has the address of where it came from and where it is going.  This enables chunks of data from many different sources to co-mingle on the same lines, and be sorted and directed to different routes by special machines along the way.  This way many people can use the same lines at the same time.


• Password

A code used to gain access to a locked system.  Good passwords contain letters and non-letters and are not simple combinations such as virtue7.  A good password might be:
Hot$1-6


• Plug-in

A (usually small) piece of software that adds features to a larger piece of software. Common examples are plug-ins for the Netscape®  browser and web server. Adobe Photoshop® also uses plug-ins.
The idea behind plug-in&#146;s is that a small piece of software is loaded into memory by the larger program, adding a new feature, and that users need only install the few plug-ins that they need, out of a much larger pool of possibilities. Plug-ins are usually created by people other than the publishers of the software the plug-in works with.


• POP

 Point of Presence, also Post Office Protocol
Two commonly used meanings:  Point of Presence and Post Office Protocol.  A Point of Presence usually means a city or ******** where a network can be connected to, often with dial up phone lines.  So if an Internet company says they will soon have a POP in Belgrade, it means that they will soon have a local phone number in Belgrade and/or a place where leased lines can connect to their network.  A second meaning, Post Office Protocol refers to the way e-mail software such as Eudora gets mail from a mail server.  When you obtain a SLIP, PPP, or shell account you almost always get a POP account with it, and it is this POP account that you tell your e-mail software to use to get your mail.

• Port

3 meanings.  First and most generally, a place where information goes into or out of a computer, or both.  E.g. the serial port on a personal computer is where a modem would be connected.  
On the Internet port often refers to a number that is part of a URL, appearing after a colon ) right after the domain name.  Every service on an Internet server listens on a particular port number on that server.  Most services have standard port numbers, e.g. Web servers normally listen on port 80.  Services can also listen on non-standard ports, in which case the port number must be specified in a URL when accessing the server, so you might see a URL of the form:
gopher://peg.cwis.uci.edu:7000/
shows a gopher server running on a non-standard port (the standard gopher port is 70).
Finally, port also refers to translating a piece of software to bring it from one type of computer system to another, e.g. to translate a Windows program so that is will run on a Macintosh.


• Posting

A single message entered into a network communications system.
E.g.  A single message posted to a newsgroup or message board.


• PPP

Point to Point Protocol 
Most well known as a protocol that allows a computer to use a regular telephone line and a modem to make TCP/IP connections and thus be really and truly on the Internet.


• PSTN

Public Switched Telephone Network
The regular old-fashioned telephone system.


• RFC

Request For Comments
The name of the result and the process for creating a standard on the Internet.  New standards are proposed and published on line, as a Request For Comments.  The Internet Engineering Task Force is a consensus-building body that facilitates discussion, and eventually a new standard is established, but the reference number/name for the standard retains the acronym RFC, e.g. the official standard for e-mail is RFC 822.


• Router

A special-purpose computer (or software package) that handles the connection between 2 or more networks.  Routers spend all their time looking at the destination addresses of the packets passing through them and deciding which route to send them on.


• Security Certificate

A chunk of information (often stored as a text file) that is used by the SSL protocol to establish a secure connection.
Security Certificates contain information about who it belongs to, who it was issued by, a unique serial number or other unique identification, valid dates, and an encrypted &#147;fingerprint&#148; that can be used to verify the contents of the certificate.
In order for an SSL connection to be created both sides must have a valid Security Certificate.


• Server

A computer, or a software package, that provides a specific kind of service to client software running on other computers.  The term can refer to a particular piece of software, such as a WWW server, or to the machine on which the software is running, e.g.Our mail server is down today, that&#146;s why e-mail isn&#146;t getting out.  A single server machine could have several different server software packages running on it, thus providing many different servers to clients on the network.


• SLIP

Serial Line Internet Protocol
A standard for using a regular telephone line (a serial line) and a modem  to connect a computer as a real Internet site.  SLIP is gradually being replaced by PPP.


• SMTP

Simple Mail Transport Protocol
The main protocol used to send electronic mail on the Internet.
SMTP consists of a set of rules for how a program sending mail and a program receiving mail should interact.
Almost all Internet email is sent and received by clients and servers using SMTP, thus if one wanted to set up an email server on the Internet one would look for email server software that supports SMTP.


• SNMP

Simple Network Management Protocol
A set of standards for communication with devices connected to a TCP/IP network. Examples of these devices include routers, hubs, and switches.
A device is said to be &#147;SNMP compatible&#148; if it can be monitored and/or controlled using SNMP messages.  SNMP messages are known as &#147;PDU&#146;s&#148; - Protocol Data Units.
Devices that are SNMP compatible contain SNMP &#147;agent&#148; software to receive, send, and act upon SNMP messages.
Software for managing devices via SNMP are available for every kind of commonly used computer and are often bundled along with the device they are designed to manage.  Some SNMP software is designed to handle a wide variety of devices.


• SQL

 Structured Query Language
A specialized programming language for sending queries to databases. Most industrial-strength and many smaller database applications can be addressed using SQL. Each specific application will have its own version of SQL implementing features unique to that application, but all  SQL-capable databases support a common subset of SQL.


• Secure Sockets Layer   

A protocol designed by Netscape Communications to enable encrypted, authenticated communications across the Internet.
SSL used mostly (but not exclusively) in communications between web browsers and web servers.  URL&#146;s that begin with &#147;https&#148; indicate that an SSL connection will be used.
SSL provides 3 important things:  Privacy, Authentication, and Message Integrity.
In an SSL connection each side of the connection must have a Security Certificate, which each side&#146;s software sends to the other. Each side then encrypts what it sends using information from both its own and the other side&#146;s Certificate, ensuring that only the intended recipient can de-crypt it, and that the other side can be sure the data came from the place it claims to have come from, and that the message has not been tampered with.


• Sysop

System Operator
Anyone responsible for the physical operations of a computer system or network resource.  A System Administrator decides how often backups and maintenance should be performed and the System Operator performs those tasks.


• T-1

A leased-line connection capable of carrying data at 1,544,000 bits-per-second.  At maximum theoretical capacity, a T-1 line could move a megabyte in less than 10 seconds.  That is still not fast enough for full-***een, full-motion video, for which you need at least 10,000,000 bits-per-second.  T-1 is the fastest speed commonly used to connect networks to the Internet.


• T-3

A leased-line connection capable of carrying data at 44,736,000 bits-per-second.  This is more than enough to do full-***een, full-motion video.


• TCP/IP

Transmission Control Protocol/Internet Protocol
This is the suite of protocols that defines the Internet.  Originally designed for the UNIX operating system, TCP/IP software is now available for every major kind of computer operating system.  To be truly on the Internet, your computer must have TCP/IP software.


• Telnet

The command and program used to login from one Internet site to another.  The telnet command/program gets you to the login:  prompt of another host.



• Terminal

A device that allows you to send commands to a computer somewhere else.  At a minimum, this usually means a keyboard and a display ***een and some simple circuitry.  Usually you will use terminal software in a personal computer - the software pretends to be (emulates) a physical terminal and allows you to type commands to a computer somewhere else.


• Terminal Server

A special purpose computer that has places to plug in many modems on one side, and a connection to a LAN or host machine on the other side.  Thus the terminal server does the work of answering the calls and passes the connections on to the appropriate node.  Most terminal servers can provide PPP or SLIP services if connected to the Internet.


• UNIX

A computer operating system (the basic software running on a computer, underneath things like word processors and spreadsheets).  UNIX is designed to be used by many people at the same time (it is multi-user) and has TCP/IP built-in.  It is the most common operating system for servers on the Internet.


• URL

Uniform Resource Locator
The standard way to give the address of any resource on the Internet that is part of the World Wide Web (WWW).  A URL looks like this:
http://www.matisse.net/seminars.html
or  telnet://well.sf.ca.us
or  news:new.newusers.questions
etc. The most common way to use a URL is to enter into a WWW browser program, such as Netscape, or Lynx.


• USENET

A world-wide system of discussion groups, with comments passed among hundreds of thousands of machines.  Not all USENET machines are on the Internet, maybe half.  USENET is completely decentralized, with over 10,000 discussion areas, called newsgroups.


• Veronica

Very Easy Rodent Oriented Net-wide Index to Computerized Archives
Developed at the University of Nevada, Veronica is a constantly updated database of the names of almost every menu item on thousands of gopher servers.  The Veronica database can be searched from most major gopher menus.


• WAIS

 Wide Area Information Servers
A commercial software package that allows the indexing of huge quantities of information, and then making those indices searchable across networks such as the Internet.  A prominent feature of WAIS is that the search results are ranked (scored) according to how relevant the hits are, and that subsequent searches can find more stuff like that last batch and thus refine the search process.


• WAN

 Wide Area Network
Any internet or network that covers an area larger than a single building or campus.


• WWW

 World Wide Web
Two meanings - First, loosely used:  the whole constellation of resources that can be accessed using Gopher, FTP, HTTP, telnet, USENET, WAIS and some other tools.  Second, the universe of hypertext servers (HTTP servers) which are the servers that allow text, graphics, sound files, etc. to be mixed together.​


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*

 

:16_14_21:  وبهذا أكون قد أنهيت البحث بمشيئة الرب  :16_14_21: 

:16_14_21:    :16_14_21:    :16_14_21: 

:16_14_21:    :16_14_21: 

:16_14_21: 

​


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*

نهار اسود طب والغلبانه دى هتكتب كل ده ازاى نصيحه منى اعملى print افضل بدل وجع القلب​


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*



شطرة ياميرنا كدة صح 

وفى طريقة تانية ياستى

تذهب لقائمة File  > ثم تختار  Save as  ثم  Ok  

فتحفظ الموضوع على الجهاز  

ثم ياست الحلوين دة بحث شامل كامل كما ذكرت فى البداية

:16_14_21:  أشكرك ياميرنا على المشاركة والمرور

تحياتى​


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*



alhor قال:


> شطرة ياميرنا كدة صح ​
> وفى طريقة تانية ياستى​
> تذهب لقائمة File > ثم تختار Save as ثم Ok ​
> فتحفظ الموضوع على الجهاز ​
> ...


 
لا دالمفروض يتعملك تمثال وبعدين مين يشكر مين​


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*



ربنا يجعلة بفايدة 

أشكرك على ذوقك ياميرنا :16_14_21:​


----------



## قلم حر (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*

أخي ( الحر ) :
يا ريت تنقي عنوان جديد يوضح جوهر الموضوع بشكل دقيق .
حتى عندما أنقله للقسم المخصص .......أعدل العنوان ليكون واضحا للقراء جميعا .
شكرا لمجهودك المميز .
الرب يبارك حياتك.


----------



## alhor (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*



:16_14_21:عزيزى قلم حر أشكر مجهودك المُضنى فى رفعة منتدانا العزيز:16_14_21: 

:16_14_21:أختيار الأسم سأتركه لك وللعزيزة ميرولا لأنى أثق فى أختيارتكم:16_14_21: 

:16_14_21:            :16_14_21:           :16_14_21: 

:16_14_21:      :16_14_21: 

:16_14_21: 

​


----------



## merola (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*

متشكرة اوى اخى الحر على تعبك الزايد اوى دة 
دا انا كنت طالبة ازاى اعمل بحث انتة الصراحة جبتلى ازاى اعملة و كمان ازاى اكتبة وكتبتهولى كمان 


ادعيلى يا ميرنا اقدر اكتبة لانهم مش عايزينيتطبع دول عايزين كتابة ادعيلى يا ميرنا 

متشكرة اوى اخى قلم حر على اهتمامك بالموضوع انا الصرحة مكنتش اتوقع انة حيتثبت و دا طبعا بفضل اخى الحر بجد فعلا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و شكرا على احترامكم  

صلوا من اجل ضعفى ​


----------



## alhor (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*



لاشكر على واجب ياميرولا 

وبعدين ممكن تنقلى الموضوع فى الوورد وتطبعيه وبكدة المشكلة أتحلت

المهم الأختصار لأن الموضوع كبير وشامل 

أختارى نبذات من الموضوع وأنقليها فى صفحة الوورد

حسب المطلوب وبعدين زوديها شوية ياميرولا فى الصفحات ماتخليهاش على الأد

مش مهم كتابة الموضوع باليد ممكن بالكمبيوتر 

ودى طريقة نقل الموضوع من صفحة النت إلى صفحة الوورد ثم الطبع

+ فتح برنامج الوورد 

+ قومى بإعداد الصفحة من اليمين واليسار وأعلى وأسفل 

+ أحفظى الصفحة

+ أفتحى صفحى النت 

+ حددى الأجزاء المراد كتابتها ثم أعملى كوبى عليها 

+ أذهبى لصفحة الوورد وأعملى لصق 

+ كررى ماسبق حسب طلبك 

ملحوظة 

أحفظى مافعلتية أول بأول فى الوورد

:16_14_21:    تحياتى    :16_14_21: 

:16_14_21: 

​


----------



## alhor (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*



:16_14_21:  للجميع اعضاء وضيوف

اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة  من الموضوع حتى يتكلل التعب بالنجاح


تحياتى​


----------



## alhor (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*


عزيزى قلم حر هل تم اختيار اسم للموضوع ونقله 

تحياتى

​


----------



## alhor (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*



اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع من الموضوع 

شكرا للمرور 

تحياتى



​


----------



## ghawy_111 (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*

الاخت ميرولا ربنا يباركك 
والمسيح يقويقى وعلى
طول يحميكى من ذئاب 
البشر  واقولك حقيقى 
انا مش هاقدر افيدك لكن
ربنا يوفقك  وعهلى فكره
انتى دمك شربات وخفيف
وموهوبه جدا فى الشعر 
الفكاهى وخيالك واسع جدا
لدرجة انه يودى فى داهيه
ربنا معاكى


----------



## merola (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عـايـزة مـسـاعـدتـكـم ضـرورى ( فى بحث )*

_*ميرسى بجد ghawy على الرد و على فكرة الشعر دا كنت بقولة قبل كدا فى مسرحية 

صلى من اجل ضعفى *_​


----------



## قلم حر (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بحث عن (شبكة الاٍنترنت ).*

تم النقل للقسم المخصص .
سلام و نعمه .


----------

